# 2011 years NW calender meets.



## les

OK guys and gals for your diaries, Below are the dates for your dairies with all our monthly meets for next year. These are all based on the fact we don't meet on a Friday,Saturday or Sunday evening. Also in line with last year if a meet date (as in the first of the month) falls on one of these days then we will meet the following Wedensday evening as you wished, time 7-30pm. 
The venue will ALTERNATE with the first meet of the year to be held at the Sandpiper, Ormskirk. Tuesday the 1st February meet will be held at Luciano's at the Millstone Anderton nr Horwich.

Here's the address for the Sandpiper.

Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Rd, 
Bickerstaffe, 
Ormskirk L39 0HD
01695 733 666

Map here.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CBwQnwIwAQ

Here's the address for the Millstone.
Luciano's at the Millstone.
Anderton
Chorley, UK PR6 9HJ
01257 480 205

Map here
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&exp ... CC0QnwIwAw

Of course there will be other meets esp in the summer and everybody is invited to propose extra meets and cruises along with any ideas you may have.

Jan Weds 5th The Sandpiper.
Feb Tues 1st The Millstone.
Mar Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
Apr Weds 6th The Millstone.
May Weds 4th The Sandpiper.
Jun Weds 1st The Millstone inc blast around Rivington. 
Jul Weds 6th The Sandpiper.
Aug Mon 1st The Millstone.
Sept Thurs 1st The Sandpiper.
Oct Weds 5th The Millstone.
Nov Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
Dec Thurs 1st. The Millstone.

Any problems let me know.

Thanks

Les.

*NEW FEATURE TO THIS THREAD.*
OK here's my little contribution to Gary's idea of a NW help group.
Name. Les. 
Location. Horwich, Greater Manchester.
Mobile 07886993974. 
I can offer the following. 
I have a VAG diagnostic tool (not vagcom however) which can not only diagnose and show fault codes but it can reset your service light and clear fault codes. I will assist anybody in my area when I can in whatever way I am able when called upon. However I don't profess to be the best technically or mechanic. I have a good selection of tools I am able to provide.

Name. Mike Cross
Location. Blackpool
Contact me through here as it's the easiest/quickest way to get hold of me.

I work away but i also get lots of time off too so when i am home i have lots of spare time during the week when others may be working to give a helping hand.

I've picked up quite a bit of knowledge on the TT's and aren't afraid to get my hands dirty plus have gathered lots of tools/equipment inc Vag-com..

I have an extensive range of cleaning products for all exterior/interior cleaning and a rotary polisher. I can do detailing/scratch removal and other cleaning jobs.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

just throwing this out there.... but i was at the last sandpiper meet, and did feel it was good job nobody else showed up as it was a little small where we sat..

I would suggest that very few people showed up... nowhere near the number who voted for the sandpiper... :?


----------



## Marco34

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just throwing this out there.... but i was at the last sandpiper meet, and did feel it was good job nobody else showed up as it was a little small where we sat..
> 
> I would suggest that very few people showed up... nowhere near the number who voted for the sandpiper... :?


Time of year I reckon, people busy with Christmas shopping, parties etc plus it wasn't the best night and some people just hybernate this time of year. I reckon January will be better. I don't see why we can't alernate between the Sandpiper and the Millstone. The Millstone is also good for a run out.


----------



## ImolaTT

Marco34 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> just throwing this out there.... but i was at the last sandpiper meet, and did feel it was good job nobody else showed up as it was a little small where we sat..
> 
> I would suggest that very few people showed up... nowhere near the number who voted for the sandpiper... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Time of year I reckon, people busy with Christmas shopping, parties etc plus it wasn't the best night and some people just hybernate this time of year. I reckon January will be better. I don't see why we can't alernate between the Sandpiper and the Millstone. The Millstone is also good for a run out.
Click to expand...

i agree i think the sandpiper is a nice venue and definately the milstone when the nights are lighter for the great run out 

Hope you all have a great xmas and new year 
and look forwaard to the next meet.


----------



## Matt B

i havent been to a monthly meet for a while due to work commitments and illness for the last one. Celebrated my birthday with a couple of lemsips and an early night  look forward to the new year meets though !


----------



## shshivji

Sounds great to me   

Shak


----------



## gday

Hoping to get to one in the new year although mid-week is never easy :/


----------



## burns

I like the idea of alternating between the Sandpiper and the Millstone.

Can we, can we, can we Les???


----------



## les

burns said:


> I like the idea of alternating between the Sandpiper and the Millstone.
> 
> Can we, can we, can we Les???


We can do whatever the NW members wish Miss Burns. However in order to do so I think we would need to set up a poll. So what do you guys recon, set a poll going and take it from there?


----------



## burns

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of alternating between the Sandpiper and the Millstone.
> 
> Can we, can we, can we Les???
> 
> 
> 
> We can do whatever the NW members wish Miss Burns. However in order to do so I think we would need to set up a poll. So what do you guys recon, set a poll going and take it from there?
Click to expand...

You are the king of polls Les! I take no credit for the idea though - I think I thirded it after Mark and Andrea; I was just too lazy to quote! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

So who's coming on the 5th?


----------



## Mark Davies

I shall be there.


----------



## Matt B

tony_rigby_uk said:


> So who's coming on the 5th?


Well, as its a Wednesday :roll: and I play football every Wednesday, I will be there but late  
Wouldnt mind catching up with you for a natter [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## burns

I'll be there. 

Tony - you fancy bringing me one of your centre caps please? Will pay of course. Name your (reasonable!) sum!


----------



## TTsline02

I'll be there


----------



## bigsyd

Will be there


----------



## les

I have updated the first post of this thread to include both the Sandpiper and the Millstone for your information so please check it out.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be along for sure!


----------



## shshivji

should be there I think,

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

see you wednesday


----------



## Sonatina

Count me in on the night guys and gals - and Happy New Year to all the NW clan! 

Mark


----------



## gday

Because I'm on the south Cheshire/Staffs border I'll have to wait until my school hols before I can come up to meet you all [smiley=gossip.gif] ... I look forward to it as you seem like a nice bunch


----------



## mark_hogan

Well since I havnt been to a meet in a looong time I am going to start the new year off to a proper start and come along to this meet 

See you all on wednesday!!

Mark.


----------



## shshivji

I've woken up his morning full of flu and feel like s#*T, gonna see if a feel better this afternoon. So not sure if i'll be there this evening  

Shak


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too..... and Happy New Year to all.............. and Mr Rigby can find out who Sutty is Ha Ha!!!!!!


----------



## ImolaTT

I will be there see you tonight


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

shshivji said:


> I've woken up his morning full of flu and feel like s#*T, gonna see if a feel better this afternoon. So not sure if i'll be there this evening
> 
> Shak


Not good i had it matey... although cold air usually was a big help so being out was a great treat over christmas and it kept me alive.. :lol: If i stayed in i'd be ill all night... (i'm sure you all know how that works)



Sutty said:


> I'll be there too..... and Happy New Year to all.............. and Mr Rigby can find out who Sutty is Ha Ha!!!!!!


Seriously, should i know? I'm usually pretty good with know people and the cars.. Have you been to a meet i was at?? :?

NOTE: Mrs Burns... i'll bring you a prezzi :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sutty

Many meets and even Livigno last year !!!!!! Come on Tony, you should know this one......


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

are you a NW'r? i'm drawing a blank... the only guy i can think of i'm sure would have more than 51 posts... and not seen them on a NW meet for quite a while.. :?

I guess i'll find out tonight... if it is you where the hell have you been hiding !! :lol:


----------



## Sutty

Not hiding, just juggling hobbies and socials.

I'll wear a newspaper and carry a carnation tonight!!!!!!


----------



## mark_hogan

Sorry guys, I wont be able to come tonight  my alternator has died on me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] it has just took me 2 hrs to get 7 miles.

Why oh Why do these things happen to me!!!!!!!!!!!

will see you all soon hopefully.

Mark.

p.s. Hope you get well soon shak.


----------



## burns

tony_rigby_uk said:


> NOTE: Mrs Burns... i'll bring you a prezzi :wink: :wink:


Aw thank you Mr Riggers! You're da man! But can you please not call me Mrs!!! I'm a MISS like, innit! Don't want folk getting the wrong idea! :lol:

Shak - get well soon fella!

And Hogan - hope your car gets well soon!

The rest of you - see you in an hour!


----------



## les

burns said:


> Aw thank you Mr Riggers! You're da man! But can you please not call me Mrs!!! I'm a MISS like, innit! Don't want folk getting the wrong idea! :lol:


New Years resolution .................. to find MISS Burns a man  ........................... Only requirement is a pulse :lol:


----------



## Sonatina

Great to see everyone last night for the first one of 2011.  Ace video's Les on your Android! Hope you get those fault codes sorted Andrea - keep us all posted on that ....
It looked a good turn out as well (did anyone get a head count?). Here's to the next one!
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## burns

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you Mr Riggers! You're da man! But can you please not call me Mrs!!! I'm a MISS like, innit! Don't want folk getting the wrong idea! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> New Years resolution .................. to find MISS Burns a man  ........................... Only requirement is a pulse :lol:
Click to expand...

You know me too well Sir Les! I may have to relax that requirement though as I fear I may be limiting my options!

Was good to see everyone again last night, and a good turn out too. Looking forward to February at the Millstone.


----------



## les

Sonatina said:


> Great to see everyone last night for the first one of 2011.  Ace video's Les on your Android! Hope you get those fault codes sorted Andrea - keep us all posted on that ....
> It looked a good turn out as well (did anyone get a head count?). Here's to the next one!
> :wink:
> Cheers, Mark


Jan says she counted 9 cars in total.


----------



## TTsline02

The Millstone tomorrow - for some reason I thought meet was on Wed - who's coming? we going for a little run ArkAla?


----------



## shshivji

I'll be there this time 

Shak


----------



## ImolaTT

so will i


----------



## Sutty

Me too


----------



## shell

Not making it tonight  sorry


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'll show, i can stop for too long.. though got a exam on friday which I WILL FAIL anyway :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

Sorry work on tonight, see you at the next meet


----------



## burns

Count me in! 8)


----------



## les

burns said:


> Count me in! 8)


#

If you carry on I will count you out [smiley=behead.gif] :lol:


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> The Millstone tomorrow - for some reason I thought meet was on Wed - who's coming? we going for a little run ArkAla?


Rule of thumb. It's only on a Wednesday evening when the fist of the month falls on a Friday Saturday or Sunday all other times we will meet on the first Monday Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday.

Not sure about a run as it will be dark once again best left me thinks for the summer light nights. Don't forget the 19th of this month Saturday when we have the Southport to Blackpool cruise.


----------



## W7 PMC

I hadn't even spotted a regular NW meet was back in the diary 

Tuesday's & Wednesday's aren't great days for me as i'm often in London mid week, but i'll defo try to make the next one. Is the date/venue confirmed as per the original post?

Will also see if i can make the Southport to Blackpool


----------



## les

W7 PMC said:


> I hadn't even spotted a regular NW meet was back in the diary
> 
> Tuesday's & Wednesday's aren't great days for me as i'm often in London mid week, but i'll defo try to make the next one. Is the date/venue confirmed as per the original post?
> 
> Will also see if i can make the Southport to Blackpool


Yep next meet is scheduled for March on Tues 1st The Sandpiper.
I have now added all the venues to the dates but they are not cast in stone and subject to change as and when.

Would be good to see you at the Southport meet and cruise. Keep checking the events forum for other meets and cruises being arranged such as Mark Davies Wales one and any others that come along esp during the summer months.

I have added you to my NW members PM circulation list to let you know whats going on in the NW which will make it easier for you.


----------



## W7 PMC

Cheers Les.

Hope to see you on Saturday in Southport & Tues 1st in Ormskirk.

I'll post on the respective threads once i know for sure


----------



## Matt B

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers Les.
> 
> Hope to see you on Saturday in Southport & on Saturday & Tues 1st in Ormskirk.
> 
> I'll post on the respective threads once i know for sure


Hey Paul

Nice to see you have found us, cant wait to cast an eye over your motor


----------



## W7 PMC

Can't make the drive out on Saturday now  but 99% defo for the next NW meet on the 1st March 

She'll have just been fully fettled to Stage 2 so likely the 1st drive out i'll get post mods


----------



## les

Just a heads up guys. Next meet the Sandpiper this coming Tuesday the 1st March.


----------



## W7 PMC

les said:


> Just a heads up guys. Next meet the Sandpiper this coming Tuesday the 1st March.


Still hoping to get across tomorrow night. New GTC Titan zorst is being fitted today


----------



## les

Don't forget guys tonight's the night. I have sent all those on my PM list a reminder as well. :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT

ill be there


----------



## Matt B

I will pop in for a pint


----------



## burns

Me too.


----------



## W7 PMC

Cu in a bit, zorst is on & raring to go. Should get there bang on 7:30


----------



## shshivji

Sorry can't do tonight its my wife's birthday, will see you next month guys

Shak


----------



## everton5

does n wales have there own meets or is it included in the nw meets?


----------



## burns

everton5 said:


> does n wales have there own meets or is it included in the nw meets?


No idea - but just get yourself to the NW meets anyway!


----------



## everton5

there miles away and over an hour


----------



## shell

Were i live, both meets are over an hour for me, Bolton one is alot closer tho


----------



## V6RUL

everton5 said:


> there miles away and over an hour


Thats an hour or two of fun then..even footie fans are welcome.
Steve


----------



## les

You (as with anybody on here) are always welcome to join us be it either one of our monthly meets or one of our cruises. Dani (A3DFU on here) the North Midlands rep also does meets etc and may well be closer to you.


----------



## Mark Davies

everton5 said:


> does n wales have there own meets or is it included in the nw meets?


We do have trips into North Wales and you are of course welcome to join us. Check out details of our next venture here:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=190642


----------



## everton5

will try my best to get to 1 at some point this year and steve the toffees are the only side in liverpool to support


----------



## les

everton5 said:


> will try my best to get to 1 at some point this year and steve the toffees are the only side in liverpool to support


Yeah the "family club" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now don't start you know quite well Liverpool ARE the team have been for many years and will for many years to come :-* :wink:

Anyway we do accept "lesser" people to our meet and cruises so your more than welcome. 

Sorry Mark off topic


----------



## everton5

les said:


> everton5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will try my best to get to 1 at some point this year and steve the toffees are the only side in liverpool to support
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the "family club" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Now don't start you know quite well Liverpool ARE the team have been for many years and will for many years to come :-* :wink:
> 
> Anyway we do accept "lesser" people to our meet and cruises so your more than welcome.
> 
> Sorry Mark off topic
Click to expand...

and with u in a working progress on ur belly u could never be said to discribed as lesser!!!!!!  and i forgive u for being a kopite


----------



## W7 PMC

I should be at the next one


----------



## les

OK guys and girls a reminder that we N/Westerners meet this coming Wednesday the 6th at the Millstone this time. Unfortunately this classes with my 5pm to 10pm shift so I can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] Jan may go in my absence however. Sorry I can't make it but needs must i'm afraid.


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> OK guys and girls a reminder that we N/Westerners meet this coming Wednesday the 6th at the Millstone this time. Unfortunately this classes with my 5pm to 10pm shift so I can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] Jan may go in my absence however. Sorry I can't make it but needs must i'm afraid.


Bummer!

I'll be there Wednesday. 19c and dry Wednesday (so far)..


----------



## Sonatina

Sorry all i can't be there either this Wednesday due to first wednesday-of-the-month meet with a guitar club in Chester 

Have a good night Mark and all.  
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## shshivji

I'll be there 

Shak


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'm there


----------



## TTsline02

Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us


----------



## TTsline02

les said:


> OK guys and girls a reminder that we N/Westerners meet this coming Wednesday the 6th at the Millstone this time. Unfortunately this classes with my 5pm to 10pm shift so I can't make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] Jan may go in my absence however. Sorry I can't make it but needs must i'm afraid.


We could have re-scheduled to meet at the Asda carpark ;-)


----------



## burns

TTsline02 said:


> Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us


Pleeeeeeease can some other people come and join us for tea - otherwise Matt is going to think he is Bolton's answer to Hugh Hefner with two ladies to dine with! :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

burns said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeease can some other people come and join us for tea - otherwise Matt is going to think he is Bolton's answer to Hugh Hefner with two ladies to dine with! :lol:
Click to expand...

All aboard  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

Matt, this says more about you than it does about Shell and I! I take it you're the wrinkly multi-millionaire in between the two trophy girlies! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeease can some other people come and join us for tea - otherwise Matt is going to think he is Bolton's answer to Hugh Hefner with two ladies to dine with! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All aboard  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

bla... I feel ill. Why would they look at an old wrinkley like that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Sonatina said:


> Sorry all i can't be there either this Wednesday due to first wednesday-of-the-month meet with a guitar club in Chester
> 
> Have a good night Mark and all.
> :wink:
> Cheers, Mark


Sorry to hear you can't make it Mark. See you in May all being well. Cheers.


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla... I feel ill. Why would they look at an old wrinkley like that. :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, I wonder what exactly they see in that multi-millionaire! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

I'm not going to be able to make it now either as will be in North Wales for the next few weeks (long story). Will be popping back so will try to make the next one Have a good one.


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All aboard  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla... I feel ill. Why would they look at an old wrinkley like that. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I wonder what exactly they see in that multi-millionaire! :lol:
Click to expand...

Money wouldn't make up for that wrinkley. Roles reversed, forget it.... I think..... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## shell

burns said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeease can some other people come and join us for tea - otherwise Matt is going to think he is Bolton's answer to Hugh Hefner with two ladies to dine with! :lol:
Click to expand...

Its not like i am coming straight after having my nails done or spray tan :?  :lol:

Matt u will be surrounded by 2 Miss B's :mrgreen:

Aiming to be there just after 7 and still not sure what i am coming in yet :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies

I'll be along and might even join you for dinner.


----------



## gday

Parents evening  Dammit!!

Have a great time anyhow you lot


----------



## garyv6

Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.

If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself

Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own


----------



## TTsline02

garyttroadster said:


> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own


I'll be the old guy with a stunner on each arm  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

garyttroadster said:


> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own


Sorry I wont be there to greet you as I have to work a late shift till 10pm :x 
Guys and girls be sure to make him feel welcome as there is nothing cool about feeling on your own with nobody you know and nobody talking to you. :idea:


----------



## Marco34

garyttroadster said:


> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own


Certainly introduce myself to a fellow MK1 red V6 :lol: See you tomorrow.


----------



## Marco34

TTsline02 said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the old guy with a stunner on each arm  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Your'e buying their meals then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

garyttroadster said:


> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own


Looks like myself and Shell will be fighting then! :lol:


----------



## burns

TTsline02 said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the old guy with a stunner on each arm  :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

les said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I wont be there to greet you as I have to work a late shift till 10pm :x
> Guys and girls be sure to make him feel welcome as there is nothing cool about feeling on your own with nobody you know and nobody talking to you. :idea:
Click to expand...

Never you worry Sir Les - he will be well looked after with the two Miss B's around!


----------



## les

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I wont be there to greet you as I have to work a late shift till 10pm :x
> Guys and girls be sure to make him feel welcome as there is nothing cool about feeling on your own with nobody you know and nobody talking to you. :idea:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never you worry Sir Les - he will be well looked after with the two Miss B's around!
Click to expand...

Oh dear...Now that is something to worry about Miss Sarah


----------



## shell

burns said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully i will be able to make it I am a NW club meet virgin please be gentle with me as i don't know anyone.
> 
> If you see a good looking guy (well that's what my mum says anyway) :lol: in a red Mk1 V6 looking lost pls come over & introduce yourself
> 
> Can't stay for long due to commitments but will be there for an hour, hopefully not on my own
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the old guy with a stunner on each arm  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tonight people, i am in the Polo Beast but only cos i have filled it full of my crap, but see u guys tonight, i am aiming for 7pm to be at the millstone but if i am running late i shall text u Sara 

Sun is trying i have to say  

Oooooooooooo fresh meat and eye Candy 8)


----------



## burns

shell said:


> Oooooooooooo fresh meat and eye Candy 8)


   

Poor lad will be panicking right about now! :lol:


----------



## garyv6

ur not wrong !!!!!!!

I didn't realise there was a fishbowl in the middle where u throw ur keys ?

Thought this was just a small gathering of people who love their TT's

Hope there's no odd intiation ceromonies


----------



## Marco34

garyttroadster said:


> ur not wrong !!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't realise there was a fishbowl in the middle where u throw ur keys ?
> 
> Thought this was just a small gathering of people who love their TT's
> 
> Hope there's no odd intiation ceromonies


They love their TTs too much!!!


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ur not wrong !!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't realise there was a fishbowl in the middle where u throw ur keys ?
> 
> Thought this was just a small gathering of people who love their TT's
> 
> Hope there's no odd intiation ceromonies
> 
> 
> 
> They love their TTs too much!!!
Click to expand...

Very true Mark.

Don't worry Gary - no fishbowls involved - it's more a case of sharks and prey! 
:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Its allright Gary, they are pussy cats...tigers.. :lol: 
Pity i cant make it as i would have liked to have a look round your mota.
Think Marco is going so you will be twins with the same colour V6ers.
Marco is an OCD cleaner so dont park too close to him..  
Steev


----------



## John-H

I'm going to try and make it in the TT this time if I can cut the grass before hand!


----------



## mark_hogan

shell said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, think myself, Miss B & Shell r gunna arrive a little earlier 6.45/7pm to grab something to eat if anyone else wants to join us
> 
> 
> 
> Pleeeeeeease can some other people come and join us for tea - otherwise Matt is going to think he is Bolton's answer to Hugh Hefner with two ladies to dine with! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not like i am coming straight after having my nails done or spray tan :?  :lol:
> 
> Matt u will be surrounded by 2 Miss B's :mrgreen:
> 
> Aiming to be there just after 7 and still not sure what i am coming in yet :roll:
Click to expand...

Your birthday suit perhaps


----------



## mark_hogan

[/quote]

Oooooooooooo fresh meat and eye Candy 8)[/quote]

Oh shel dont let shez know that you think im eye candy :wink: she gets all green eyed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

Sorry I couldn't be with you all tonight bloody late shifts. :x I had this horrible feeling around 8-30 that a line of TTs would arrive in ASDA car park and parade past me with horns blowing


----------



## burns

les said:


> Sorry I couldn't be with you all tonight bloody late shifts. :x I had this horrible feeling around 8-30 that a line of TTs would arrive in ASDA car park and parade past me with horns blowing


Haha - you had a narrow escape Sir Les. :lol:

It was sad you weren't there - you're like the glue that holds us NWers together! 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

burns said:


> you're like the glue that holds us NWers together! 8)


You mean, if he was a horse he'd probably be glue already! :wink:

You were missed though, Les.

And no Syd! Come on man, we were all so keen to see the latest and best in your TT-owning saga. Where were you?


----------



## shshivji

Enjoyed last night guys and girls! Good to catch up  

Shak


----------



## ImolaTT

shshivji said:


> Enjoyed last night guys and girls! Good to catch up
> 
> Shak


Yes another good laugh :lol: 
see you soon. let me know if you find out about the bolts Shak
Thanks RuskTT :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone again


----------



## Marco34

Was a good night and nice to catch up. Hopefully next one we can have a run out.

I really need to try some Rusks again!! :lol:


----------



## garyv6

Just a quick note for anyone that reads this.

It was really nice to meet a few of you last night everyone was really friendly & that's a credit to you all, you are all enthusiasts & genuine folk.

Shame I couldn't stop longer but will defo attend again.

thanks for making me feel very welcome it was much appreciated

Gary


----------



## les

garyttroadster said:


> Just a quick note for anyone that reads this.
> 
> It was really nice to meet a few of you last night everyone was really friendly & that's a credit to you all, you are all enthusiasts & genuine folk.
> 
> Shame I couldn't stop longer but will defo attend again.
> 
> thanks for making me feel very welcome it was much appreciated
> 
> Gary


Keep an eye out on the events forum Gary for up coming cruises and meets. However I do try and keep all NW peeps informed via PMs as and when. Glad you enjoyed your first meet and I hope the 2Bs :evil: didn't scare you too much :wink:


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note for anyone that reads this.
> 
> It was really nice to meet a few of you last night everyone was really friendly & that's a credit to you all, you are all enthusiasts & genuine folk.
> 
> Shame I couldn't stop longer but will defo attend again.
> 
> thanks for making me feel very welcome it was much appreciated
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out on the events forum Gary for up coming cruises and meets. However I do try and keep all NW peeps informed via PMs as and when. Glad you enjoyed your first meet and I hope the 2Bs :evil: didn't scare you too much :wink:
Click to expand...

Another V6, always good! :lol:


----------



## burns

les said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note for anyone that reads this.
> 
> It was really nice to meet a few of you last night everyone was really friendly & that's a credit to you all, you are all enthusiasts & genuine folk.
> 
> Shame I couldn't stop longer but will defo attend again.
> 
> thanks for making me feel very welcome it was much appreciated
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out on the events forum Gary for up coming cruises and meets. However I do try and keep all NW peeps informed via PMs as and when. Glad you enjoyed your first meet and I hope the 2Bs :evil: didn't scare you too much :wink:
Click to expand...

We were on our best behaviour Sir Les!


----------



## V6RUL

Yeah!! when your good your bad and when your bad your even better.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## garyv6

They were well behaved but i bottled it & sat at the opposite end of the table.

I will try & get to speak to a few more people next time & might bring the Lupo so Steve can have a laugh at my high powered roller skate.

It was a happy little scene that you have got going there far more welcoming than the Porsche owners club that used to belong to

G


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> They were well behaved but i bottled it & sat at the opposite end of the table.
> 
> I will try & get to speak to a few more people next time & might bring the Lupo so Steve can have a laugh at my high powered roller skate.
> 
> It was a happy little scene that you have got going there far more welcoming than the Porsche owners club that used to belong to
> 
> G


Just wait till the better weather starts coming and the fair weather drivers will swell the numbers into the twenties and we usually go out for a little run out.
Steve


----------



## shshivji

ImolaTT said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed last night guys and girls! Good to catch up
> 
> Shak
> 
> 
> 
> Yes another good laugh :lol:
> see you soon. let me know if you find out about the bolts Shak
> Thanks RuskTT :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

FarlysTT or should I go SMS.........SMA-TT lol


----------



## garyv6

Hello fellow North Westers & TT nutters

Just wondering heard various reports about Virosol avail in 5l meant to be really good for cleaning wheels & other things as well.

Even though I have tons of cleaning products & am continually searching for something that is right money 7 does what it claims, iI fancy trying some of it.

Trouble is that by time paid for p+p its nearly the price of the product which i am told is between £5-£8 for 5l

has anyone used it ??

do you know where to get it from i am in Preston?

If it's any good does anyone fancy a bit of a block buy as I could try & order a few of them helping to reduce the price of a courier/postage & we could all benefit from the savings?

There does not appear to be a local supplier of these anywhere i contacted the company & they told me the following people stock it within the NorthWest

If anyone lives near to either of these & wouldn't mind grabbing some for us all & bringing to next meet I'm sure we could sort them out with drink for their trouble large water plenty of ice ?

Just kidding would sort them with something or pay for 5l for them for their time & trouble

suppliers below

Fast Fix Workshop Ltd
62 - 64 Victoria Road East
Thornton
Cleveleys
Lancashire
FY5 5HQ

Tel: 01253 854 481

Lewis Facilities Ltd
Broad Gate
Broadway Bus. Park
Oldham
OL9 9XA
Tel: 0161 682 0342

R.S.V.P

Gary


----------



## les

Never used it myself but many swear by it. I think Shell lives in Oldham not sure who else but yep I would take 5ltrs if somebody like shell could start a NWesterners group buy and maybe get it even cheaper in bulk. Come on Shell if you can do this it would be great. 



garyttroadster said:


> Hello fellow North Westers & TT nutters
> 
> Just wondering heard various reports about Virosol avail in 5l meant to be really good for cleaning wheels & other things as well.
> 
> Even though I have tons of cleaning products & am continually searching for something that is right money 7 does what it claims, iI fancy trying some of it.
> 
> Trouble is that by time paid for p+p its nearly the price of the product which i am told is between £5-£8 for 5l
> 
> has anyone used it ??
> 
> do you know where to get it from i am in Preston?
> 
> If it's any good does anyone fancy a bit of a block buy as I could try & order a few of them helping to reduce the price of a courier/postage & we could all benefit from the savings?
> 
> There does not appear to be a local supplier of these anywhere i contacted the company & they told me the following people stock it within the NorthWest
> 
> If anyone lives near to either of these & wouldn't mind grabbing some for us all & bringing to next meet I'm sure we could sort them out with drink for their trouble large water plenty of ice ?
> 
> Just kidding would sort them with something or pay for 5l for them for their time & trouble
> 
> suppliers below
> 
> Fast Fix Workshop Ltd
> 62 - 64 Victoria Road East
> Thornton
> Cleveleys
> Lancashire
> FY5 5HQ
> 
> Tel: 01253 854 481
> 
> Lewis Facilities Ltd
> Broad Gate
> Broadway Bus. Park
> Oldham
> OL9 9XA
> Tel: 0161 682 0342
> 
> R.S.V.P
> 
> Gary


----------



## garyv6

Sounds like a plan

Also this might have been suggested before or even be well known but here goes anyway.

I thought might be useful to see what talents/knowledge & connections we have between us so we can help each other out with advice/info.

I know a fair few bits n bobs VAG & Porsche related & if I don't know I can always ask around.

Even if you don't know stuff but would be prepared to offer a spare pair of hands & your time to a fellow member that might just need you there even if it's only making a brew & keeping you company when tackling any jobs it's always useful, contact No's that sort of thing for those that would be prepared to help out/assist.

I know we aren't all experts but you can't put a price on a genuine willingness to help & you might learn a thing or two.

I make an exc brew

G


----------



## les

garyttroadster said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Also this might have been suggested before or even be well known but here goes anyway.
> 
> I thought might be useful to see what talents/knowledge & connections we have between us so we can help each other out with advice/info.
> 
> I know a fair few bits n bobs VAG & Porsche related & if I don't know I can always ask around.
> 
> Even if you don't know stuff but would be prepared to offer a spare pair of hands & your time to a fellow member that might just need you there even if it's only making a brew & keeping you company when tackling any jobs it's always useful, contact No's that sort of thing for those that would be prepared to help out/assist.
> 
> I know we aren't all experts but you can't put a price on a genuine willingness to help & you might learn a thing or two.
> 
> I make an exc brew
> 
> G


We already have Bigsyd and Tony rigby who tend to help out and I do and offer whatever I can. A member in need is a member indeed.  When we have meets often advice and some help is forth coming but yes I see no reason not to offer help to anybody in need. A good idea would be to include your location on the top right of your posts as many do. Given you came up with this it might be a good idea to start a new thread with your suggestion [smiley=gossip.gif] When you have done it I could PM the NW crew and point them in its direction.


----------



## Sonatina

garyttroadster said:


> Sounds like a plan
> 
> Also this might have been suggested before or even be well known but here goes anyway.
> 
> I thought might be useful to see what talents/knowledge & connections we have between us so we can help each other out with advice/info.
> 
> I know a fair few bits n bobs VAG & Porsche related & if I don't know I can always ask around.
> 
> Even if you don't know stuff but would be prepared to offer a spare pair of hands & your time to a fellow member that might just need you there even if it's only making a brew & keeping you company when tackling any jobs it's always useful, contact No's that sort of thing for those that would be prepared to help out/assist.
> 
> I know we aren't all experts but you can't put a price on a genuine willingness to help & you might learn a thing or two.
> 
> I make an exc brew
> 
> G


I'm liking this idea Gary - very civil and open matey . :wink: This has been the way tbh from my experience of the NW clan ... everyone i've met has knowledge in one area or another and has helped without giving it a second thought ... err except me  :lol: In my defence ask me anything to do with music, publishing, composing and guitars and you're in my ball park  ... oh and Farley's Rusks  :lol: I've seen reference to them on here ref Andrea/ Mark ... 6 rusks in a bowl of milk microwaved for breakfast eachday LOVE'EM :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: Mark


----------



## garyv6

Thanks for that have just cobbled something together & sent it to Les for general release.

As i say i am new not wanting to tread on anyones toes or come the big ego/big I am so am glad that well receievd by a couple of folk.

It's just a thought might not appeal to everyone but as my Friday night pulling moto used to be before I met my long suffering wife 'you don't ask you don't get'

G


----------



## les

Not sure which forum to post it on but probably on here maybe under a new thread. However a stickie would be good but doubt the mods/admin would agree to that as its only NW related. Now if we had an area sections then perhaps we could have stickies within. If you wish me to post it Gary I will but seeing it's your idea I am more then happy for you to run with it.

Les.



garyttroadster said:


> Thanks for that have just cobbled something together & sent it to Les for general release.
> 
> As i say i am new not wanting to tread on anyones toes or come the big ego/big I am so am glad that well receievd by a couple of folk.
> 
> It's just a thought might not appeal to everyone but as my Friday night pulling moto used to be before I met my long suffering wife 'you don't ask you don't get'
> 
> G


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi Gary 
I use Virosol and it is very good i use it for all sorts of things especially under the engine i did get mine off the internet
but didnt know that there was a place in Oldham that stock it. i know where that is as that is where i am originally from and am over there once a week at least. i will have a look next time i go


----------



## garyv6

Top Bannana

Little car joke their saw the colour of your car.

Would be great if you could I think Les might be interested as well might be worthwhile seeing how many people are after some as in I will take 3.

Two for me for me 1 for you & it is as cheap as it is i'll buy you one for your efforts

I'd rather give you something back than pay the money than the post office or a courier that way we all win

Thanks for the kind offer much appreciated will check my reply in a minute as spent all afternoon trying to add a pic to my replies not a TT just something a little different fingers crossed.

Epic it's worked [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

That should confuse a few people Steve Collier knows what it is

G


----------



## ImolaTT

garyttroadster said:


> Top Bannana
> 
> Little car joke their saw the colour of your car.
> 
> Would be great if you could I think Les might be interested as well might be worthwhile seeing how many people are after some as in I will take 3.
> 
> Two for me for me 1 for you & it is as cheap as it is i'll buy you one for your efforts
> 
> I'd rather give you something back than pay the money than the post office or a courier that way we all win
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer much appreciated will check my reply in a minute as spent all afternoon trying to add a pic to my replies not a TT just something a little different fingers crossed.
> 
> Epic it's worked [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That should confuse a few people Steve Collier knows what it is
> 
> G


i will give them a call tomorrow see what i can find out and hopefully bring it to the next meet


----------



## les

ImolaTT said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top Bannana
> 
> Little car joke their saw the colour of your car.
> 
> Would be great if you could I think Les might be interested as well might be worthwhile seeing how many people are after some as in I will take 3.
> 
> Two for me for me 1 for you & it is as cheap as it is i'll buy you one for your efforts
> 
> I'd rather give you something back than pay the money than the post office or a courier that way we all win
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer much appreciated will check my reply in a minute as spent all afternoon trying to add a pic to my replies not a TT just something a little different fingers crossed.
> 
> Epic it's worked [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That should confuse a few people Steve Collier knows what it is
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> i will give them a call tomorrow see what i can find out and hopefully bring it to the next meet
Click to expand...

I will take a 5ltr container of the stuff Andrea if your getting some and maybe bring to the next NW meet at the Sandpiper. Pretty please :-*


----------



## les

Ok GaryTTroadster aka Gary one of our newer members came up with the following.

*QUOTE *" Hi fellow North West Members

I have joined recently & have a suggestion to make to help us help each other.

I don't profess to know everything & with work etc my time is limited but I am always willing to try & help/share my knowledge.

I thought it would be a good idea for those that might be able to offer help/assistance even a spare pair of hands comes in helpful some days or just some company when tackling awkward jobs even making a brew can be a big help.

At the same time you might get to learn something & be able make new friends/contacts & have the favour returned sometime.

If there is enough interest maybe we could swap e mail addresses mobiles whatever you are happy to do

As I say I am not asking you to strip & rebuild a DSG box might just be helping out with the cleaning of a car of a fellow member before a show.

I myself have a fair few contacts/talents generally VAG & Porsche related.

What do you think?

Regards

Gary" UNQUOTE.

Sounds a good idea and I have PMd all N/Westerners with a link to this although as its an add on to this NW calender meet thread. I would rather have had a separate thread but Gary feels perhaps no for general view even though anybody can read anything on here not just us NW members.

Anyway thanks to Gary for the suggestion so if you could offer your services no matter how small please indicate so on here. A sub thread would have been good but there is no way we can do this other than start a new thread. OK over to you and I will start it off by adding to the very first post on this thread so please re visit it to read what I have said.

Thanks Les


----------



## Marco34

Good idea Gary. I have heard others say Virosol is very good. Not tried it myself.

Just on another topic did you get those wheels on the car you won? Any pics?

Mark - glad to see you like Rusks. I think we should get a group buy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT

will


les said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top Bannana
> 
> Little car joke their saw the colour of your car.
> 
> Would be great if you could I think Les might be interested as well might be worthwhile seeing how many people are after some as in I will take 3.
> 
> Two for me for me 1 for you & it is as cheap as it is i'll buy you one for your efforts
> 
> I'd rather give you something back than pay the money than the post office or a courier that way we all win
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer much appreciated will check my reply in a minute as spent all afternoon trying to add a pic to my replies not a TT just something a little different fingers crossed.
> 
> Epic it's worked [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> That should confuse a few people Steve Collier knows what it is
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> i will give them a call tomorrow see what i can find out and hopefully bring it to the next meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will take a 5ltr container of the stuff Andrea if your getting some and maybe bring to the next NW meet at the Sandpiper. Pretty please :-*
Click to expand...

will do Les let you know how i get on


----------



## garyv6

Wheels haven't arrived yet :x

Could do for them to get here as off this week, if they are ok will try & get some decent tyres on em whilst i am off or at least make the best of them but knowing what i am like will probably refurbish them as they won't be up to my standards when they arrive & will just anoy me :roll: .

Another job for the list.

Car is in at mates bodyshop ATM & have been busy messing with my Loop 'Lenney' getting him MOT'd, he passed but had to get him red hot for the emissions to be ok.

Just to clarify Lenney is the name of my Lupo Gti my wifes is called Lewey she has a Lupo Gti as well.

Oh the shame of it  Still must feel comfortable on here as not a lot of people know that.

Only just worked out how to put a pic on my signature, when car is more to my standard will get some pics up of my TT.

Won't be putting winters on yet though as only just got splits on TT for summer & had to spend 3 hours removing the powder coating little by liitle to fit the centre caps as they screw in & didn't want any go stripping threads or scratching a wheel.

Tell you more bout that next time i see you

G


----------



## garyv6

Talents what can I do to help others in the North West?

Please please please for the love of God don't think I am blowing my own trumpet & that i am here to take things over there is probably more but this is of the top of my head.

My time is short but I will always help people wherever I can & i don't profess to know everything I won't lie to you or blag you if I don't know but may be able to point you in the direction of someone else that can help you out.

Well I am happy to help anyone with a spare pair of hands natter along & keep them company & make a brew I am not to bad at cleaning cars either.

I am not afraid to get my hands dirty, don't always get things right first time but am happy to laugh at myself & learn something new whilst doing it.

I know plenty about high performance VW's owned loads in my time & worked for VW independant specialist on the Golf Gti side of things for a bit still good mates, he now dismantles VW's so can point people in the right direction for used spares for their VW models if required.

I know plenty about Porsche's owned a few & a few of my mates still drive more old skool ones like 965 Turbo when Porsche built proper cars.

I am good mates with the owner of a very big Porsche dismantler & can get my hands on quite a lot of used Porsche spares as well as new parts for Porsche at the right money

Restored a Lambretta GP before now plenty of knowledge/connections on that side of things although you have to be mad to even go there.

One of my friends is a top fabricator with metal does work on the TT bikes whilst this isn't my thing he knows all the winners & top men in that field & has worked on their bikes he makes custom parts exhausts petrol tanks etc for race development stuff for Honda's race team & is great at ally welding.

I know about alloy wheels know where to go & where not to go to get them refurbished & have a mate that can weld straighten & repair them.

I know a very good powder coater ideal for bikes, motorcycles alloy wheels radiators whatever you can think of.

I know a good place to go to get old car parts stripped/dipped not sandblasted just dipped, ideal for classic restorations etc

I know a couple of very good bodyshops that work to high standards as in VW/Porsche standards.

I know a good dentman again to Porsche standard & above.

I know i am typing to much so will end it there.

If you need me pm me or e mail me [email protected]

I would put my mobile up but I am a bit scatty loose it forget to turn it on I would put home no up but phone never stops.

I check my e mails all the time & that's the best way to get hold of me.

Offers of help there i am in Lostock Hall, Preston near M6, M61 & M65

G


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

What a great idea,

Although to be honest i do think it needs a new thread. :?

as for what i can do.. well check the how-to's i've written.. the most common one i get people coming to me for is a boost leak test.. seen quite a few members from the NW (who never come to a meet) spend a morning on the driveway getting leak tested.

others include
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=187045&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ Revo Software Tweak
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=156176&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ Interior "seat Dye"
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182746&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ N249 Delete & forge lower hoses
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ Reset Long / Lag and part numbers
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148498&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ Best handeling package (a few NW'rs run this setup
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181693&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ Boost Leak Testing
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669&hilit=+how+to+How+To+ R32 Brakes
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145513&hilit=+fitted+upper+boost Upper boost Hoses
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700&hilit=how+to+How+To&start=15 Intercoolers & Charge Pipe
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=195993&hilit=+297.63+bhp Clear corners (me) Inlet Manifold (not me) rocker cover (prepared by me not fitted by me)

Hope that helps and may spark some modding idea's for some newbie's


----------



## V6RUL

There are a few i could add as well, im sure.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Think a new thread might be better but want to keep this close & personal for North Westers.

Not been around long but went to the 1st meet i could attend won't be see me with any turbo problems i haven't got one !

Modding trying to resist as much as can on TT more subtle OEM type things.

Lupo is the modifying big girls handbag but again discreet & OEM as in yer face ain't my way never has been never will be.

I just let my car's do the talking never make the excuses 'not running right today' how many times have we all heard that?

Just go back to the drawing board & rethink.

G


----------



## W7 PMC

Marco34 said:


> Good idea Gary. I have heard others say Virosol is very good. Not tried it myself.
> 
> Just on another topic did you get those wheels on the car you won? Any pics?
> 
> Mark - glad to see you like Rusks. I think we should get a group buy :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is excellent stuff & smells lovely, just spray it on & leave for about 5mins. Bought a 25ltr barrel a couple of years ago & am now getting close to finishing it.

Gary, that's an excellent idea


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi All 
spoke to someone today about the virosol they do 5ltrs for £7.28 they have got 10 x 5ltrs they can let me have five are spoke for so can have another five if anyone wants them i will be going on monday and will bring it to the next meet in may.
Thanks Andrea


----------



## shell

I think this is a excellent idea on advertising help and what we all can offer others :mrgreen: i just wont be able to offer as much as others but i am always willing to learn and get my hands dirty too, not afraid of a bit of hard work 

Defo think a new thread should be started for sure tho

I know i am always wanting to help out and with this group buy u all fancy i would like to help out, i work in Oldham but live in Saddleworth :lol: :lol:

Shell


----------



## shell

ImolaTT said:


> Hi All
> spoke to someone today about the virosol they do 5ltrs for £7.28 they have got 10 x 5ltrs they can let me have five are spoke for so can have another five if anyone wants them i will be going on monday and will bring it to the next meet in may.
> Thanks Andrea


Andrea is on the case


----------



## mikecrossuk

I keep meaning to attend a meet, but i'm trying to get the car looking 100% and i always seem to be away when it comes to the day.

With regards to what we can bring to the North West table, well i work away but i also get lots of time off too so when i am home i have lots of spare time during the week when others may be working to give a helping hand.

I've picked up quite a bit of knowledge on the TT's and aren't afraid to get my hands dirty.

I've also got an extensive range of cleaning products for all exterior/interior cleaning and have recently bought a rotary polisher so once i've spent a few days with a guy i know who owns a bodyshop who'll teach me the ins and outs of using the rotary polisher i'll be able to do some detailing/scratch removal and other cleaning jobs.

Also got Vag-Com with a full Licence and i Live in Blackpool


----------



## les

Just a reminder guys can you look at the very first post on this thread on the first page :roll: Scroll down and see what I have put in relation to what I can offer. What I want you to do then is to send me a PM with what any assistance etc you can offer in the same format as I have written mine. I will then add you and your info to the bottom of that first post that way it will be easy for all NWesterners to find.

Now I did consider a new thread but there are problems and issues with that as it would slowly move off the front page, Others on here as in non NW peeps would mostly likely read it and may contact those offering assistance on here. The perfect solution would be to have a NW section but I doubt very much admin would let us have one or even a sub folder/thread to this one. However if any body's got any ideas I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Mark Davies

Well to be honest I don't see why there isn't a sub-section within the TTOC forum for each region and see no reason why there should be any objections to it. After all, we are told the Forum and TTOC are working closer together now. There's no harm in asking. It would certainly be better than having it all on this thread, which is more about the monthly meetings and which could be moved into the new TTOC NW Region Forum.


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Well to be honest I don't see why there isn't a sub-section within the TTOC forum for each region and see no reason why there should be any objections to it. After all, we are told the Forum and TTOC are working closer together now. There's no harm in asking. It would certainly be better than having it all on this thread, which is more about the monthly meetings and which could be moved into the new TTOC NW Region Forum.


I will put my idea/suggestion forward to the admin/mods and let you know what response I get. Maybe best to PM Nick on that score. Here's hoping.


----------



## les

OK I have just posted this in the area reps section of the TTOC web site for all reps and admin to see. I have also copied and pasted it into the site news and suggestions etc etc forum on here.

"One of our members recently came up with an idea for a NW area TT help group. The idea is to create a list of members within my area who could offer help of any sort to other members of the NW group relating to our cars. This would include details of what kind of help or service they could offer along with location and contact info, mobile numbers and email and the like. Anything at all really from helping clean a car to mechanical repairs, ideas and anything relating to the NW area.

However this does not seem to fit comfortably within any existing forum on the TTF. What would be ideal would be for an area section. That is a forum (or sub forum ) where reps or even members could post such information along with other topics relevant only to a particular area. So simple question, is it viable and can we have such please? "

Lets see what response we get.

Les.


----------



## ViperOneZero

I have just finished my 5l virosol.. it has lasted 3 years.. it dilutes to 1:50 or something crazy.. very potent.


----------



## les

Just a heads up guys. The next meet is a week tomorrow Wednesday the 4th May at the Sandpiper this time.


----------



## Redscouse

les said:


> Just a heads up guys. The next meet is a week tomorrow Wednesday the 4th May at the Sandpiper this time.


I will try and get to this one Les. Havent been to a NW meet in quite some time 

Paul


----------



## V6RUL

Wont be able to make this one as i will still be offshore, but Paul is a good substitute though.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi i will be there 
hope theres plenty of seats this time


----------



## les

ImolaTT said:


> Hi i will be there
> hope theres plenty of seats this time


That probably all depends on the weather Andrea. It maybe that we will have to look elsewhere if during the summer months the car park and place itself becomes over crowded.


----------



## garyv6

I will be there as need to pay Andrea for virosol

Although I need to get back up North 1st as I am in Norwich just round corner from Lotus factory in a lovely private b&b with gravel drive & space for my TT he's just outside my window, full english in the morning & someone to make my bed & tidy my room.............sweet

Gary


----------



## TTsline02

I'll be there but in the Golf  picking it up on Saturday!


----------



## jontymo

We will try to get to this for our 1st attendance at a NW meet

What is the address and what time do you all meet

Matt whats with the golf then!

jontymo


----------



## garyv6

see page 1 for all details for forthcoming & future meets

If my TT is filthy & cant get it clean will roll up in my Lupo so Golf won't be on it's own, little & large

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> see page 1 for all details for forthcoming & future meets
> 
> If my TT is filthy & cant get it clean will roll up in my Lupo so Golf won't be on it's own, little & large
> 
> Gary


Pity im not going, with the roller skate possibly turning up.. :roll: M58 could have been fun..  
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> see page 1 for all details for forthcoming & future meets
> 
> If my TT is filthy & cant get it clean will roll up in my Lupo so Golf won't be on it's own, little & large
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> Pity im not going, with the roller skate possibly turning up.. :roll: M58 could have been fun..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Rollerskate - priceless! :lol: Don't worry Stevie, I will do enough p1ss-taking for both of us! 

As usual, count me in! 8)
Need to pay Andrea for Virosol too!


----------



## V6RUL

Be carefull Sara, Gary thinks his roller skate is a match for the TT..well, a normal 1 anyway.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## burns

Hahahahahahahahaha! :lol:

Well I'm now possessed of (minor) engine mods, so he will have to eat my dust!


----------



## garyv6

Tread carefully Burns many have fallen foul of the Roller skate

Don't listen to Steve he's just realing you in, he got a fright from me when I clocked him on the M65

Do not underestimate it otherwise you will be added to the list of victims.

Minor engine mods ? a K&N air filter ?

Not stopped laughing yet.

Wait until I pop the bonnet on the Lupo & show you a proper air intake system

Maybe in a straight line but I will be mm behind you waiting for the bends at which point you will get fried.......or should i say 'burned' :lol:

Gary


----------



## burns

That's fighting talk where I come from, Gary! Beware!

And it's not just a K&N filter, it's a DV too! By my calculations I've breached 300bhp, taking into account the LED sidelights and aero wipers! 

Bloody kids and their roller skates. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

burns said:


> That's fighting talk where I come from, Gary! Beware!
> 
> And it's not just a K&N filter, it's a DV too! By my calculations I've breached 300bhp, taking into account the LED sidelights and aero wipers!
> 
> Bloody kids and their roller skates. :roll:


Beware Sara, Garys Lupo has a single exit centre exhaust which must give him an extra 30% power, taking it to 86 bhp.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fighting talk where I come from, Gary! Beware!
> 
> And it's not just a K&N filter, it's a DV too! By my calculations I've breached 300bhp, taking into account the LED sidelights and aero wipers!
> 
> Bloody kids and their roller skates. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware Sara, Garys Lupo has a single exit centre exhaust which must give him an extra 30% power, taking it to 86 bhp.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I wish you had mentioned that he was pushing nearly three figures in bhp before I opened my big mouth! Oh no - what I have I done? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

Don't forget guys and gals this coming Wednesday the 4th our next meet at the Sandpiper. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Redscouse

I will be there Les  

Paul


----------



## John-H

Redscouse said:


> I will be there Les
> 
> Paul


Isn't that a famous guitar?


----------



## shell

Unable to make the meet tonight


----------



## Redscouse

Whos coming man, ive only seen about 3-4 names go down


----------



## Sutty

I'm going


----------



## V6RUL

Only land back on Friday so i might try to get something going for an impromptu meet next week.
Steve


----------



## les

Redscouse said:


> Whos coming man, ive only seen about 3-4 names go down


Don't worry Paul there will be plenty of us there. The NW crew are a lazy lot when it comes to posting their attendance, it's always the same. :lol: 
.


----------



## burns

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos coming man, ive only seen about 3-4 names go down
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Paul there will be plenty of us there. The NW crew are a lazy lot when it comes to posting their attendance, it's always the same. :lol:
> .
Click to expand...

Erm, excuse me Sir Les! Look at the previous page - we were all well ahead! Booked in last week and everything!


----------



## garyv6

It pains me but i am in full agreement with Burns

Have already noted i will be there.......in my 86bhp Lupo :lol:


----------



## John-H

I'll be there I hope


----------



## TTsline02

Anyone wanting to grab food (if they'll serve me this time!) I plan on getting there for 6.30pm


----------



## TTsline02

The Millstone, Wed, think we may be going for a run out too - who's coming?


----------



## garyv6

Can't make still on massive amounts of painkillers after me op


----------



## burns

Me me me!

And food too! 

Sorry you can't be there Gary. Get well soon. Really, please get well soon - I need my sparring partner back! :lol:


----------



## shell

I'm there, but not having food,  hopefully with a few new goodies added to the TT, its been a while since she's been out haha!!

Also if anyone fancies, i will be bringing along a charger pipe, manifold and polished head for sale, having a little bit of a clear out :lol: if no one fancies NW wise i'll be putting them up for sale soon on here


----------



## shshivji

I'll be there peeps

shak


----------



## ImolaTT

Ime coming  are we having a run.


----------



## Anakin

I'll come say hello, my First NW TT meet


----------



## Marco34

ImolaTT said:


> Ime coming  are we having a run.


Me too, a run would be good as it's going to be dry!


----------



## Redscouse

I was going to come along to this but i dont think i can make it now, sorry!

Hope you all have a good meet 

Paul


----------



## les

Arrived home last night but we shall be there.


----------



## shell

New Grill just been fitted 

When we go on a run can i jump in someones car Sara as sheep tend to jump out at me and sparks happen from underneath haha!!! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

won't be there tonight,. have fun


----------



## Anakin

Nice to meet you all, followed someone going home instead of going on the run and lost the rest of you, doh...


----------



## ImolaTT

Nice to meet you too we wondered were you had got to hopefully see you at the next one


----------



## shell

Great meet as always and great to see some new faces 8)


----------



## burns

Good meet, good run, good passenger (Shell!) :lol:


----------



## Marco34

It was a good meet and a nice run, thanks Les. Not smelt so many hot brakes before.


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> It was a good meet and a nice run, thanks Les. Not smelt so many hot brakes before.


I initially thought the smell was Les' duty free aftershave! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Anyone got any pics as I forgot my camera? :?


----------



## garyv6

Why wot did I miss?

Keys in the fishbowl again ??

p.s starting to feel a bit brighter for anyone thats interested/knows whats been happening

Soon be back to haunt you Burns

G


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Anyone got any pics as I forgot my camera? :?


Your wish is Jan's command.


----------



## Marco34

Nice one, thanks. Good pics.


----------



## Marco34

Looking a bit coy Sara? :lol:


----------



## burns

garyv6 said:


> Why wot did I miss?
> 
> Keys in the fishbowl again ??
> 
> p.s starting to feel a bit brighter for anyone thats interested/knows whats been happening
> 
> Soon be back to haunt you Burns
> 
> G


Yeah, you missed out on the fishbowl action Gary. Why is it that you're never there for that? Scaredy cat! :lol:

Just hurry up and get better - it wasn't the same without you assaulting my eardrums!


----------



## shell

Hiding Miss Burns???? :lol:


----------



## les

Oi! I heard that Miss Burns. :x The smell was mainly coming from your drivers car seat after we blasted around Rivi.  Don't think it was anything to do with brakes even if you spent more time on them than on the accelerator :lol: 


burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good meet and a nice run, thanks Les. Not smelt so many hot brakes before.
> 
> 
> 
> I initially thought the smell was Les' duty free aftershave! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## burns

shell said:


> Hiding Miss Burns???? :lol:


Was moving at the time! As you may recall I demanded a re-take! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding Miss Burns???? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Was moving at the time! As you may recall I demanded a re-take! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah but one is looking, it's a pink panther job!!


----------



## garyv6

Just trying to get off these painkillers that I appear to have become addicted to.

I am an NHS druggie, far cheaper than street prices.

The fishbowl does worry me although Marco is a good looking chap

Determined to be there for the next one Burns.

Like i say to the Mrs 'Coming ready or not' ..........obviously that's when we are playing hide & seak.

Been up since 5 a.m the meds have been doing that, also there is a fecking wood pigeon that has kept me company since start of May with the same old fecking tune, day in gay out, never stops.

Going to search google on 'Is it leagal to kill a wood pigeon' if it is next search will be 'quickest & best way to kill a wood pigeon'

You all take care NW crew until i see you next time & hopefully soon

G


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry i couldn't make this one, car was off the road for 2 weeks (long story). Got her back now & she's better than ever 

When/where is the next one?


----------



## les

Hi Paul,
Glad the cars OK and running well.
All info regarding our monthly meets can be found on the first page first post of this thread. That way its easy to find dates venues and whatever. Should anything change then I simply update the first post, simples. 
Would be good to see you at the next meet at the Sandpiper. You missed our blast around Rivington which we did at the last monthly meet.



W7 PMC said:


> Sorry i couldn't make this one, car was off the road for 2 weeks (long story). Got her back now & she's better than ever
> 
> When/where is the next one?


----------



## V6RUL

My shift pattern will allow me to attend the Sandpiper...yipppeeeee
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> My shift pattern will allow me to attend the Sandpiper...yipppeeeee
> Steve


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Calling shotgun in the BigTurboMobile!


----------



## V6RUL

burns said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shift pattern will allow me to attend the Sandpiper...yipppeeeee
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Calling shotgun in the BigTurboMobile!
Click to expand...

We will have to see if youve been a good girl.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shift pattern will allow me to attend the Sandpiper...yipppeeeee
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Calling shotgun in the BigTurboMobile!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will have to see if youve been a good girl.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Can't put on a public forum what my true response to that comment is - I'd end up in the Sin Bin! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Calling shotgun in the BigTurboMobile! [/quote]

We will have to see if youve been a good girl.. :roll: 
Steve[/quote]

Can't put on a public forum what my true response to that comment is - I'd end up in the Sin Bin! :lol:[/quote]

Ive heard that when your good..your bad and when your bad..your better.
Steve


----------



## burns

stevecollier said:


> Ive heard that when your good..your bad and when your bad..your better.
> Steve


No comment! :lol:


----------



## garyv6

Is it me or is the Monday August 1st meet at The Millstone on the bank holiday Monday as this is the last bank holiday we have ?


----------



## les

garyv6 said:


> Is it me or is the Monday August 1st meet at The Millstone on the bank holiday Monday as this is the last bank holiday we have ?


Yep as per my first post in this thread Gary.
Next monthly meet is held in July on Wednesday the 6th at the Sandpiper.
With the August meet on Mon 1st at the Millstone.


----------



## burns

garyv6 said:


> Is it me or is the Monday August 1st meet at The Millstone on the bank holiday Monday as this is the last bank holiday we have ?


August Bank Holiday is at the end of the month Gary, not the beginning. So fret ye not!


----------



## ImolaTT

burns said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the Monday August 1st meet at The Millstone on the bank holiday Monday as this is the last bank holiday we have ?
> 
> 
> 
> August Bank Holiday is at the end of the month Gary, not the beginning. So fret ye not!
Click to expand...

its all the painkillers :lol:


----------



## burns

ImolaTT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the Monday August 1st meet at The Millstone on the bank holiday Monday as this is the last bank holiday we have ?
> 
> 
> 
> August Bank Holiday is at the end of the month Gary, not the beginning. So fret ye not!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all the illicit drugs :lol:
Click to expand...

There ya go!


----------



## Marco34

I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?


----------



## V6RUL

fool and yep.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> fool and yep.. :lol:
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: great, see you there Steve.


----------



## shell

Marco34 said:


> I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?


Pic's Pic's Pic's :mrgreen:


----------



## garyv6

Congrats to you Mark

Sorry to say I am out of action no gears thanks to mechatronic unit packing up on Monday

Car is parked on mates drive awaiting repair could take a while though sad/expensive times, just paid for my holiday as well & my bank balance looks a bit like Greeces [smiley=bigcry.gif].

Still got my Lupo but need funds to get car sorted so every penny counts at the minute.

I am rolling everywhere in nuetral to save on petrol not done that for a bit :lol:

Regards

Gary


----------



## Marco34

shell said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?
> 
> 
> 
> Pic's Pic's Pic's :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 Will try and get some up.. mad busy next few evenings. :?


----------



## Marco34

garyv6 said:


> Congrats to you Mark
> 
> Sorry to say I am out of action no gears thanks to mechatronic unit packing up on Monday
> 
> Car is parked on mates drive awaiting repair could take a while though sad/expensive times, just paid for my holiday as well & my bank balance looks a bit like Greeces [smiley=bigcry.gif].
> 
> Still got my Lupo but need funds to get car sorted so every penny counts at the minute.
> 
> I am rolling everywhere in nuetral to save on petrol not done that for a bit :lol:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, Sorry to hear your mech unit has died. How many miles has the car done? Hopefully it will be cheaper than the £1800 Audi quote!


----------



## garyv6

49,755

My mate will sort it he's a real clever cloggs he's my best mate so as most of work is labour should be manageable costs £250.00 to have old unit repaired but need to get that removed & he's away on hols for 3 weeks from thursday so not going to happen overnight, friends at Awesome Gti store that have already offered their assistance/advice which is good of them should it be required, as no doubt they have seen a few.

All part of the joys of ownership so can't complain just could have come at a better time as got my H&R springs & had them fitted & the funds that I spent on them could have been better used for the mech unit.

That's when the bugger struck about 5 miles from Pipewerx on the journey home, with my new springs fitted, it was a long & painful journey in rush hour traffic, tell you more about it when i see you could take up a full page set off 3.45pm got in house 8.30pm.

I have had better days still onward & upwards, these things are sent to try us

G


----------



## Mark Davies

Marco34 said:


> I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?


Well done that man, but I thought you were getting married this weekend coming?

If you're back get yourself (and your wife!) on the North Wales trip on Saturday. If you can't make it for then I'll see you on Wednesday too.


----------



## pa06has

Hi

Just introducing myself as a newish North West TTer...... I am going to see if i can make the Sandpiper on the Wednesday. Are their any plans for when we are there?

Paul


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?
> 
> 
> 
> Pic's Pic's Pic's :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will try and get some up.. mad busy next few evenings. :?
Click to expand...

I second Shell's comment! You can bring them with you to the meet if it's easier - we're not fussy as long as we get to see them! 8)

Congratulations Mark! 

PS Don't forget the pics!


----------



## V6RUL

pa06has said:


> Hi
> 
> Just introducing myself as a newish North West TTer...... I am going to see if i can make the Sandpiper on the Wednesday. Are their any plans for when we are there?
> 
> Paul


Welcome Paul, just get yourself there at about 7.30 ish or earlier if your going to eat.
There may not be a run out organised so it will be banter and discussion across the table whilst going out for a peep at others cars.
Steve


----------



## TTsline02

Afriad will miss the July meet as working on the coast covering holdays - have a good one!


----------



## Marco34

Mark Davies said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am back now and a married man.  Who is going on Wednesday?
> 
> 
> 
> Well done that man, but I thought you were getting married this weekend coming?
> 
> If you're back get yourself (and your wife!) on the North Wales trip on Saturday. If you can't make it for then I'll see you on Wednesday too.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark. I would be there of course, but it's our celebration Do on Saturday. I could come out on the Sunday but I think I'll be rather tired. :lol: Would have been a great run too. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Still I'll catch up with you all on Wednesday. In the mean time, have a great trip. The weather looks favourable too.


----------



## Marco34

I second Shell's comment! You can bring them with you to the meet if it's easier - we're not fussy as long as we get to see them! 8)

Congratulations Mark! 

PS Don't forget the pics! [/quote]

Thanks Sara. I will bring some pics.  Enjoy the weekend run out.


----------



## burns

TTsline02 said:


> Afriad will miss the July meet as working on the coast covering holdays - have a good one!


Bloody typical - it was your turn to buy tea as well!!! :roll:


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afriad will miss the July meet as working on the coast covering holdays - have a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody typical - it was your turn to buy tea as well!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Now now.. no domestics on the forum.. :lol:


----------



## Sonatina

Hi All I'll be there deffo on Wednesday. Many congrats Mark on all your wedding news mate .... don't forget to remove the trailing tincans, balloons and 'Just Married' sign from the TT  
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## TTsline02

burns said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afriad will miss the July meet as working on the coast covering holdays - have a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody typical - it was your turn to buy tea as well!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

I'll treat you at the weekend :wink:


----------



## burns

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afriad will miss the July meet as working on the coast covering holdays - have a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody typical - it was your turn to buy tea as well!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll treat you at the weekend :wink:
Click to expand...

    8)


----------



## les

Don't forget guys and gals its our monthly meet this Weds evening at the Sandpiper. Check out the first post of this thread for more info if you need it. Hope to see as many of you there as possible.  Burnsy I will be expecting a full report on the 2nd day of the N Wales trip last weekend. :roll:


----------



## burns

les said:


> Don't forget guys and gals its our monthly meet this Weds evening at the Sandpiper. Check out the first post of this thread for more info if you need it. Hope to see as many of you there as possible.  Burnsy I will be expecting a full report on the 2nd day of the N Wales trip last weekend. :roll:


I shall of course oblige, Sir Les! 'Twas a good day. 8)

And just in case you're wondering, I'm STILL reliving the nightmare of that steep climb up to Harlech! So you will get a bit more of that as a bonus!


----------



## Marco34

TT hasn't moved for 2 weeks and is gleaming, weather looks pants, typical. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> TT hasn't moved for 2 weeks and is gleaming, weather looks pants, typical. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Well I'm hoping for rain and lots of it! The front of my car looks like a cemetery for insects! :roll:


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT hasn't moved for 2 weeks and is gleaming, weather looks pants, typical. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm hoping for rain and lots of it! The front of my car looks like a cemetery for insects! :roll:
Click to expand...

They'd have been wiped as the weekend went along with me :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT hasn't moved for 2 weeks and is gleaming, weather looks pants, typical. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm hoping for rain and lots of it! The front of my car looks like a cemetery for insects! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have been wiped as the weekend went along with me :lol: :lol: :lol:  :roll:
Click to expand...

Matt found his roof covered in what was, in his expert opinion, owl sh1t on Sunday morning. I walked out of the hotel to find him wiping his car over and cursing to himself. I had to chuckle as I thought that if he was stressed out over it, imagine what you would have been like! :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

burns said:


> Matt found his roof covered in what was, in his expert opinion, owl sh1t on Sunday morning. I walked out of the hotel to find him wiping his car over and cursing to himself. I had to chuckle as I thought that if he was stressed out over it, imagine what you would have been like! :lol:


Ha ha definately owl shit! Barstewards! I think it must have been on the curry too!


----------



## Marco34

TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt found his roof covered in what was, in his expert opinion, owl sh1t on Sunday morning. I walked out of the hotel to find him wiping his car over and cursing to himself. I had to chuckle as I thought that if he was stressed out over it, imagine what you would have been like! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha definately owl shit! Barstewards! I think it must have been on the curry too!
Click to expand...

Interesting, you can find out alot about what it ate. Doesn't seem that big though for an Owl. I used to dissect Owl pellets as a child.... I was a Chris Packham... :lol: :lol:

Rather alot there for one night... what a mess!!! I wouldn't have been happy either! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les

Owls are known to be an intelligent bird.....perhaps it was passing its comments on your car Matt :lol:



TTsline02 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt found his roof covered in what was, in his expert opinion, owl sh1t on Sunday morning. I walked out of the hotel to find him wiping his car over and cursing to himself. I had to chuckle as I thought that if he was stressed out over it, imagine what you would have been like! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha definately owl shit! Barstewards! I think it must have been on the curry too!
Click to expand...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

see you all tonight...

I will have the laptop, (mattb want's some revo tweaks) so if anyone needs anything give me a shout.


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too.

Idea ........... If the Tour of Wales attendees bring their photos, Tony may be kind enough to transfer some pics between memory sticks..... just a thought!

Cheers


----------



## burns

Sutty said:


> I'll be there too.
> 
> Idea ........... If the Tour of Wales attendees bring their photos, Tony may be kind enough to transfer some pics between memory sticks..... just a thought!
> 
> Cheers


That would have been a great idea....if I had brought them with me to work! Some of mine are on FB, but haven't been able to put them up on here yet. Grrr.


----------



## Marco34

Nice to catch up with you guys and gals again. Thanks for the Doughnuts Andrea, very nice. I'll run an extra mile today! :lol:

See you at Awesome.


----------



## V6RUL

Yeah, good to see all the usual suspects and Julie couldn't believe its been a year since your last Birthday Andrea at the Millstone.
Nice to see Tonys little additions..starship enterprise, comes to mind.

Congrats Marco and nice to see your still the same laid back cool git..and too good looking.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Yeah, good to see all the usual suspects and Julie couldn't believe its been a year since your last Birthday Andrea at the Millstone.
> Nice to see Tonys little additions..starship enterprise, comes to mind.
> 
> Congrats Marco and nice to see your still the same laid back cool git..and too good looking.. 8)
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Married life won't change me.. :lol: I should see you at Awesome, I best ask my Wife If I can go first :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## burns

Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!


You'll have to translate SWMBO :?:


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to translate SWMBO :?:
Click to expand...

I will start it off and see how long it takes before the penny drops.. :lol:

She WMBO


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to translate SWMBO :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will start it off and see how long it takes before the penny drops.. :lol:
> 
> She WMBO
Click to expand...

Ah ha! I get it. But only by googling it :lol: It's wrong, mines HWMBO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I will start it off and see how long it takes before the penny drops.. :lol:

She WMBO[/quote]

Ah ha! I get it. But only by googling it :lol: It's wrong, mines HWMBO :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Yeah..got it now..you mincer.. :lol:


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> I will start it off and see how long it takes before the penny drops.. :lol:
> 
> She WMBO


Ah ha! I get it. But only by googling it :lol: It's wrong, mines HWMBO :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Yeah..got it now..you mincer.. :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT

V6RUL said:


> Yeah, good to see all the usual suspects and Julie couldn't believe its been a year since your last Birthday Andrea at the Millstone.
> Nice to see Tonys little additions..starship enterprise, comes to mind.
> 
> Congrats Marco and nice to see your still the same laid back cool git..and too good looking.. 8)
> Steve


yes nice little catch up i cant believe how times flown either  see you next time


----------



## ImolaTT

burns said:


> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!


your welcome  noticed Mark didnt come in the TT that was so he didnt scratch it with his ball and chain :lol:


----------



## burns

ImolaTT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome  noticed Mark didnt come in the TT that was so he didnt scratch it with his ball and chain :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

ImolaTT said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome  noticed Mark didnt come in the TT that was so he didnt scratch it with his ball and chain :lol:
Click to expand...

Never mind ball and chain! :roll: I've just spent a weekend away with a mate at Silverstone for the GP, camping too. I like the slumbing side of camping, bizarrely, that was until I got too cold and had to wear my Ferrari beanie in bed!! :lol:


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone again last night. Thanks for the donuts Andrea! And bless him, Mark was allowed out by SWMBO - let's hope that continues!
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome  noticed Mark didnt come in the TT that was so he didnt scratch it with his ball and chain :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind ball and chain! :roll: I've just spent a weekend away with a mate at Silverstone for the GP, camping too. I like the slumbing side of camping, bizarrely, that was until I got too cold and had to wear my Ferrari beanie in bed!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Kinky!


----------



## W7 PMC

Logged the date so should be able to make the next one.

Am i correct that it's Monday 1st Aug & at the Millstone?


----------



## les

Yes Paul it is. Looking forward to seeing you there. 


W7 PMC said:


> Logged the date so should be able to make the next one.
> 
> Am i correct that it's Monday 1st Aug & at the Millstone?


----------



## V6RUL

erm..didn't realise till just now that the next meet is on a Monday so i wont be able to make it as i will be away till the Tuesday.
Steve


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> erm..didn't realise till just now that the next meet is on a Monday so i wont be able to make it as i will be away till the Tuesday.
> Steve


Grrrr, typical! :x You still owe me that shotgun ride!


----------



## W7 PMC

Hoping this is still on tomorrow??

Got a pass out


----------



## les

Yep Paul, meet at the Millstone tomorrow 7-30ish looking forward to seeing you and others there. 



W7 PMC said:


> Hoping this is still on tomorrow??
> 
> Got a pass out


----------



## Marco34

Thinking of getting to the Millstone a bit earlier for something to eat if anyone fancies it?


----------



## John-H

What time?


----------



## les

Here's a BIG hint John :roll: 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=188382



John-H said:


> What time?


----------



## Mark Davies

Marco34 said:


> Thinking of getting to the Millstone a bit earlier for something to eat if anyone fancies it?


We'll join you for that. What time were you thinking of?


----------



## Marco34

I'm easy but about 6 or 6:30 ish? Perhaps 6:30?


----------



## John-H

I'll try and get there for then then  - P.S. I bet Les feels a bit silly now he he


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> I'll try and get there for then then  - P.S. I bet Les feels a bit silly now he he


Yeah, here a hint for Les http://www.lucianosatthemillstone.com/Menu.aspx 

I'll be there for 6:30 latest then.


----------



## John-H

> Penne Primavera (v)
> Penne pasta with fresh broccoli, asparagus, basil, zucchini, tomato and a touch of cream.
> £7.95


That's the one I'm going for it was delicious last time [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## les

John-H said:


> What time?


Ermm do try to be a bit more specific with you question in future John :lol: 7-30ish is the meet anything before that is by arrangement init. I might pop along for food esp seeing Jan can't make it now :lol: much cheaper on the pocket :wink:


----------



## Marco34

Be good if you can make it Les.

I'm going for a Pizza as they are pretty good compared to most Italian/English Pizzas :roll:


----------



## John-H

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time?
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm do try to be a bit more specific with you question in future John :lol: 7-30ish is the meet anything before that is by arrangement init. I might pop along for food esp seeing Jan can't make it now :lol: much cheaper on the pocket :wink:
Click to expand...

Would it help if I added into my sig strip _*"My post is in reply to the preceeding one"*_, for the chronologically challenged :wink:


----------



## burns

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time?
> 
> 
> 
> Ermm do try to be a bit more specific with you question in future John :lol: 7-30ish is the meet anything before that is by arrangement init. I might pop along for food esp seeing Jan can't make it now :lol: much cheaper on the pocket :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it help if I added into my sig strip _*"My post is in reply to the preceeding one"*_, for the chronologically challenged :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Unfortunately won't make it for food but will be along for the meet. I didn't bring a change of clothes with me to work, and I won't be able to get home, changed and over to the Millstone for 6.30pm. That will teach me to come prepared! :x


----------



## les

Na that would be no help at all John. Its hard concentrating on so many threads at once I need more direction :lol: 


John-H said:


> Would it help if I added into my sig strip _*"My post is in reply to the preceeding one"*_, for the chronologically challenged :wink:


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> Unfortunately won't make it for food but will be along for the meet. I didn't bring a change of clothes with me to work, and I won't be able to get home, changed and over to the Millstone for 6.30pm. That will teach me to come prepared! :x


Just come as you are Sara - we promise not to have a food fight and spoil your wig and gown! 



les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it help if I added into my sig strip _*"My post is in reply to the preceeding one"*_, for the chronologically challenged :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Na that would be no help at all John. Its hard concentrating on so many threads at once I need more direction :lol:
Click to expand...

The only way is up Les - if it helps it's printed on all the boxes in Asda stores


----------



## W7 PMC

I might want a little snacket, but if i'm reading this right, if you want food you arrive before the meet time?

Could have sworn the last time i attended, the meet was around 7:30 & then we went inside & had something to eat/drink.

Has the format changed as i can't make it for 6:30, but 7-7:30 is fine.


----------



## les

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it help if I added into my sig strip _*"My post is in reply to the preceeding one"*_, for the chronologically challenged :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Na that would be no help at all John. Its hard concentrating on so many threads at once I need more direction :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way is up Les - if it helps it's printed on all the boxes in Asda stores
Click to expand...

Nope wrong again John. The boxes in ASDA have this way up only printed on the bottom :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies

W7 PMC said:


> Has the format changed as i can't make it for 6:30, but 7-7:30 is fine.


If the weather holds this evening I expect we're likely to go for a bit of a drive, so if eating it wouldn't be a bad idea to get there as early as you can. We'll wait for you, though.


----------



## burns

*!!!!!URGENT UPDATE RE TONIGHT'S MEET!!!!!*

I've just had a call from Matt. The Millstone is apparently closed tonight so they have moved to the Cherry Tree which is nearby.

Postcode BL6 5LA.

See you all there at 7.30.


----------



## Marco34

Worked out well last night. Good choice with the Cherry Tree Les. Nice meal and quite a good location.

The Banana cake was lovely, thanks again.

Paul - the car sounded great leaving, and looked rather quick!! 

John - good to talk re Veggie food


----------



## John-H

A splendid evening indeed  - Tired again though. One day I'll catch up with some sleep :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

Was good to catch up with a few familiar faces & make the aquaintance of some new faces.

Nice venue, nice folk & a great little drive out round the lanes 8)

Thanks Les


----------



## burns

I'm very impressed with the Cherry Tree, and as I said last night, they were keen to have us back. Maybe they collect car clubs?  I think it's better than the Millstone, for both parking and surroundings. Anyone fancy swapping the venue? :?: Nice little NSL country lane leading to it as well. 

A thoroughly enjoyable meet, as always!


----------



## John-H

Do you mean I shall never have that fantastic pasta dish again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> I'm very impressed with the Cherry Tree, and as I said last night, they were keen to have us back. Maybe they collect car clubs?  I think it's better than the Millstone, for both parking and surroundings. Anyone fancy swapping the venue? :?: Nice little NSL country lane leading to it as well.
> 
> A thoroughly enjoyable meet, as always!


Noooooo, can't swap from the Millstone... those Pizzas and espressos!!!  How about we alternate as a compromise? I do agree the surroundings are nicer and more room for us all. And we can't deny John the Penne dish!


----------



## John-H

I don't want to be a penne in the proverbial but it was nice. We could always alternate. I think all the venues so far are good


----------



## ImolaTT

John-H said:


> I don't want to be a penne in the proverbial but it was nice. We could always alternate. I think all the venues so far are good


I agree they are great venues well done Les


----------



## les

Well ladies and gents the fact is I didn't suggest any of the 2 venues we already have even though the Millstone is but a mile from me and the Cherry tree not much further. I only suggested the Cheery tree when it became apparent on Monday night that the Millstone was closed on the night. So you see you are all empowered and if the majority want to alternate with the Millstone and the Cherry tree then fine or even between the Millstone/Sandpiper/Cherry tree thats also fine by me. Shall we conduct a vote/pool on here then? 
1/ Stay as is.
2/ Alternate between the Millstone and the Cherry tree.
3/ Alternate between the Millstone/Cherry tree and the Sandpiper.

The choice my friends is all yours.


----------



## burns

Got to agree that that veggie pasta dish at the Millstone is delightful!

Maybe alternating between them all? Or is that becoming too complicated, with too many venues?

Sorry - cat released, pigeons all over the gaff!


----------



## Sonatina

Whoop! Just noticed the Sandpiper meet is 'Thursday' 1st September which i can deffo make this time!
See you all there.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les

Sonatina said:


> Whoop! Just noticed the Sandpiper meet is 'Thursday' 1st September which i can deffo make this time!
> See you all there.
> :wink:
> Mark


Never mind Mark guess we will see you there then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

What time are you meeting on Thursday? No clients that evening so I could be there ,,,


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> What time are you meeting on Thursday? No clients that evening so I could be there ,,,


7-30 to 8pm Dani. However I am working a late that evening so won't be along sorry.


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you meeting on Thursday? No clients that evening so I could be there ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 7-30 to 8pm Dani. However I am working a late that evening so won't be along sorry.
Click to expand...

You're obviously avoiding me


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you meeting on Thursday? No clients that evening so I could be there ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 7-30 to 8pm Dani. However I am working a late that evening so won't be along sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously avoiding me
Click to expand...

Complain to ASDA I don't choose my shifts.


----------



## burns

Dani, we usually meet at around 7.30pm, but if you fancy some food, come for about 6.45pm. Myself and Matt will be eating, along with anyone else who turns up at that time. As I'm sure you know, you are more than welcome to come for food as well!


----------



## V6RUL

burns said:


> Dani, we usually meet at around 7.30pm, but if you fancy some food, come for about 6.45pm. Myself and Matt will be eating, along with anyone else who turns up at that time. As I'm sure you know, you are more than welcome to come for food as well!


May well turn up for food as well Sarah..so we will see.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

Think I'll come early then and bring a little "suit case of stones" Sara :wink:


----------



## burns

A3DFU said:


> Think I'll come early then and bring a little "suit case of stones" Sara :wink:


Excellent! And thank you!


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> Dani, we usually meet at around 7.30pm, but if you fancy some food, come for about 6.45pm. Myself and Matt will be eating, along with anyone else who turns up at that time. As I'm sure you know, you are more than welcome to come for food as well!


I think we might come along early too and bring something. Your nuts madame! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Already sounds like a good meet! You better start cooking, John


----------



## John-H

Perhaps I didn't explain properly... :wink:


----------



## burns

John-H said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, we usually meet at around 7.30pm, but if you fancy some food, come for about 6.45pm. Myself and Matt will be eating, along with anyone else who turns up at that time. As I'm sure you know, you are more than welcome to come for food as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we might come along early too and bring something. Your nuts madame! :wink:
Click to expand...

I like your style John! Those nuts are lovely! (Here's hoping you're referring to those cinnamon-coated ones you produce in Tupperware! :lol: )

Unfortunately YouTube is firewalled at work :roll: so can't check out your link until I get home. I hope it's nothing rude!


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain properly... :wink:


And here was me hoping for some of your cinnamon almonds


----------



## W7 PMC

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I didn't explain properly... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And here was me hoping for some of your cinnamon almonds
Click to expand...

See you there Dani. Looks like i can make it again this month & be great to catch up


----------



## A3DFU

W7 PMC said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I didn't explain properly... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And here was me hoping for some of your cinnamon almonds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you there Dani. Looks like i can make it again this month & be great to catch up
Click to expand...

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
At long last Paul. See you on Thursday  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, we usually meet at around 7.30pm, but if you fancy some food, come for about 6.45pm. Myself and Matt will be eating, along with anyone else who turns up at that time. As I'm sure you know, you are more than welcome to come for food as well!
> 
> 
> 
> May well turn up for food as well Sarah..so we will see.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'd eat but the Sandpiper has a rather too English menu for m but then again, I am too fussy. :?


----------



## A3DFU

What, no curries?


----------



## Marco34

A3DFU said:


> What, no curries?


Well maybe, but an English one at that. Is it worth the risk? :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

Good catch up tonight, although now fancying an S5 even more after taking Mark's for a spin  and the Hunters Chicken hit the spot  Nom Nom Nom Nom! my shout next time Burns'y


----------



## A3DFU

TTsline02 said:


> Good catch up tonight


I'll second that [smiley=dude.gif]

And you haven't changed a bit, Paul W7 PMC. Well, apart from your T-shirt. It's now blue when it used to be a white jumper all those years ago :wink: :roll:


----------



## Sonatina

TTsline02 said:


> Good catch up tonight, although now fancying an S5 even more after taking Mark's for a spin  and the Hunters Chicken hit the spot  Nom Nom Nom Nom! my shout next time Burns'y


    you're welcome mate  
Great to see everyone as usual; oh and remind me not to order the fish ... as Sara so eloquently put it; the fish that had been 'congered' through the chef's nethers (and subsequently passed around the kitchen for 2nd's) in defiance at my 'what's happened to my meal?' rant at the bar :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: Mark


----------



## V6RUL

Nice to see the usual suspects and John's nuts were extremely moorish.
Steve


----------



## W7 PMC

A3DFU said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch up tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> And you haven't changed a bit, Paul W7 PMC. Well, apart from your T-shirt. It's now blue when it used to be a white jumper all those years ago :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Thanks Dani & likewise you were looking better than ever  .

Will defo drop you a line & call over to see you soon :-*


----------



## A3DFU

W7 PMC said:


> Will defo drop you a line & call over to see you soon :-*


I'm looking fw to that Paul


----------



## A3DFU

W7 PMC said:


> Will defo drop you a line & call over to see you soon :-*


I'm looking fw to that Paul


----------



## burns

Was an ace meet again, as always. 

I haven't laughed that much in ages! Definitely not a good idea to order the fish again, Mark - it was big enough to do all the things we were all joking about! :lol: And as Stevie said - John's nuts were lovely and incredibly moreish! :lol:

That's a beautiful S5 you have there, Mark. 8) Don't forget to put my details on S5.net or whatever it's called! :lol: And thanks for bringing the EU Silica Gel mountain - will be filling my headlight with that this weekend in an attempt to get rid of the "cataract look"! :roll:

And it was lovely to see Dani at a NW meet!


----------



## Sonatina

burns said:


> That's a beautiful S5 you have there, Mark. 8) Don't forget to put my details on S5.net or whatever it's called! :lol: And thanks for bringing the EU Silica Gel mountain - will be filling my headlight with that this weekend in an attempt to get rid of the "cataract look"! :roll:


Thanks alot ace!  Yeah was a bit excessive with the old silica .... just chuck what you don't use down the East Lancs to absorb the rain we're getting from that Manchester :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] .... wanted to do a big clean up on the 'ibeast' (ibis geddit) today but no chance.  Will take you for a blast around the houses next time ... just as soon as that hole in ozone layer has healed up after the ride home tother night) :lol:
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les

Just a heads up guys (OK I will PM you all on Monday to remind you as well :roll: ) to remind you that its our monthly meet held on November 1st thats this coming Tuesday. This is being held at the Sandpiper this time as listed on the first page of this thread. See you there clutches etc willing :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT

i will be there seems ages since we have had a meet


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like i will be in Aberdeen for a little work.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Sonatina

See you all there on Tuesday night guys/ gals!
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## burns

I'll be there! 

Seems like ages since I saw the lovely Sir Les and the rest of the crew!


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> ... lovely Sir Les ...


Oooh! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] - be careful now - or he'll have you in his clutches :wink:


----------



## les

John-H said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... lovely Sir Les ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] - be careful now - or he'll have you in his clutches :wink:
Click to expand...

I think Jan might just have a say in that never mind Sara and Jan's got a VERY firm clutch that won't wear out prematurely. :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

les said:


> VERY firm clutch :


Clutch or Crotch :lol:


----------



## burns

Oh. My. God.

How to send a thread on a downwards spiral! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Defo coming


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY firm clutch :
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch or Crotch :lol:
Click to expand...

I would be careful if I was you Matt as the only crotch I can see Miss B wanting to get a firm grip of is yours :wink: ..............

again


----------



## les

ImolaTT said:


> i will be there seems ages since we have had a meet


I will have a little something waiting for you as well Andrea :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

As I thought guys, Aberdeen has got me.. so it's a raincheck for me.
Hoping to make the next meet as it is just after my Hols.
Steve


----------



## ImolaTT

les said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will be there seems ages since we have had a meet
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a little something waiting for you as well Andrea :wink:
Click to expand...

omg are you sure you can cope with three of us :lol:


----------



## les

ImolaTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will be there seems ages since we have had a meet
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a little something waiting for you as well Andrea :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg are you sure you can cope with three of us :lol:
Click to expand...

3 is the perfect number Andrea tried 4 but its was a crowed. :roll:


----------



## burns

UPDATE!!!!!

Just been informed that there is a chemical spillage on the M6 northbound at Junction 30 where the M6, M61 and M65 meet. I'm told it is likely to remain closed for the rest of the day and evening.

I've checked online and it confirms the closure, although not the duration.

Info from here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/motorways/

Keep an eye on it - you don't want to spend your evening sitting on the motorway rather than in the Sandpiper! :roll:


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the heads up!

I'll be bringing something with me too


----------



## benb89

Hmm stuck in traffic doesnt sound good to me. Might re-think tonight now


----------



## John-H

My route would avoid it. TomTom will see me across country fine if the tailback gets close.


----------



## les

I doubt very much the motorway problem will affect most if any if you think about it. Just check your route against where the problem is Junc 30 I think about it and check via Sara's link.


----------



## burns

John-H said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I'll be bringing something with me too


Nom nom nom!


----------



## Sutty

A pressie for me John?????? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Lovely to see everyone again.

Sorry we couldn't stay longer but i've an early start tomorrow & needed to get back for the dog


----------



## burns

Excellent meet again, as always. 8)

Shame John didn't bring his nuts though!


----------



## V6RUL

Im going to give up this work stuff, so i can attend the next one..
Steve


----------



## John-H

Yes and I must say that the wellington was excellent. I'll bring some nuts next time :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

John-H said:


> Yes and I must say that the wellington was excellent. I'll bring some nuts next time :wink:


Those nuts are 8) pity those Sourtheners can't taste Norvern hospitality..
Steve


----------



## les

burns said:


> Shame John didn't bring his nuts though!


Harr that explains why he was speaking in such a high tone voice  Anyway with Sara there I think we had enough nuts on the night :lol: :wink: 
BTW I will shortly be sending you all (inc those who didn't attend last night) a PM regarding our discussion re future monthly meets both locations and dates


----------



## John-H

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame John didn't bring his nuts though!
> 
> 
> 
> Harr that explains why he was speaking in such a high tone voice  Anyway with Sara there I think we had enough nuts on the night :lol: :wink:
> BTW I will shortly be sending you all (inc those who didn't attend last night) a PM regarding our discussion re future monthly meets both locations and dates
Click to expand...

Dates are less popular than nuts Les - I think I'll stick to nuts...


----------



## les

Right I have just PMd 41 NW members regarding how we should proceed with next years monthly meets including dates and venues. Please us this thread to voice your opinions and ideas that way I can be sure the suggestions are indeed coming from just NW members and not outsiders who have little interest in such things. Thanks.


----------



## V6RUL

I will go with the flow and if im in town, im in..like a Matrini
Steve + Jules


----------



## W7 PMC

Les, i too feel the current set-up is just fine but will go with the flow


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm up for the Cherry Tree - seemed decent enough when we first used it. At least we can be sure it's open.

I think the Sandpiper suffers much the same as the Millstone from insufficient room to sit around and have a drink, but appreciate it's located well for the Merseysiders. There's a large pub on the East Lancs just the Liverpool side of St Helens - can't remember the name and not been in it for years - but it's just as well located for that side and may have more room. Happy to go and check it out if people fancy a change.


----------



## les

I will let this run for a week and see what people have to say then try and condense the answers down into similar thoughts and ideas. So far the "go with the flow" peeps have it :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT

I think the cherry tree is a nice change
it was reasonable and pleasant enough and they did seem excited to have us :lol:


----------



## burns

My vote is as follows:

Date-wise, stick with the status quo (not the band, Les :roll: ). It works well and as they say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".

Location: I vote for the Cherry Tree replacing the Millstone. It's a nice place, the drinks don't cost a mint, seating was good because we managed to get all of us in that one area with nice comfy seats, and the bar staff were very excited that we were there to give the Mini Owners Club a run for their money! :lol:

As for the issue of "to Sandpiper or not to Sandpiper" I can see that it has its advantages (straight off the motorway) and disadvantages (mainly parking and getting served in busy periods). Maybe we could visit Mark's suggested venue when we are next due to have our Sandpiper meet, and see how it fares?


----------



## Sonatina

Hi Les and all,

Happy to give the Cherry Tree a bash as many seem impressed with it. :wink:

Also happy to go with the flow on whether to keep or swap the Sandpiper. It suits me tbh if it's kept, but agree that we've probably been lucky in obtaining their largest seating area when we've turned up - any more NW gang and we'd be dotted around the pub .... :wink:

I'd also vote for any day bar the 1st Wednesday of the month as 9/10 meets i can't make on this day ... Tues/ Thurs are great.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## garyv6

I really do struggle to make meets 1st of the month as work long days as flat out busy at end of month mid month would be far better for me

In point of fact Tuesday set off for work 7.15 a.m got in house 6.30pm not had tea spoke to Mrs or done anything & another long day ahead of me so stayed put.

Went to Sandpiper once, once was enough cramped tiny car park must be somewhere better than that to try.

Likes Millstone although happy to try Cherry Tree main problem I have no matter where it is is the start of the month, shame as I would like to make more meets, sadly work comes first though. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

garyv6 said:


> I really do struggle to make meets 1st of the month as work long days as flat out busy at end of month mid month would be far better for me
> 
> In point of fact Tuesday set off for work 7.15 a.m got in house 6.30pm not had tea spoke to Mrs or done anything & another long day ahead of me so stayed put.
> 
> Went to Sandpiper once, once was enough cramped tiny car park must be somewhere better than that to try.
> 
> Likes Millstone although happy to try Cherry Tree main problem I have no matter where it is is the start of the month, shame as I would like to make more meets, sadly work comes first though. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Your work ethic is too strong..gary needs to come out to play.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## John-H

I think all three are good. I think the best meal I had was at the Millstone but it was so long ago I can't remember what the pub was like. The Sandpiper was good the other night. I think the Cherry Tree was a little clinical - too modern a decor as I like a more rustic charm and it's OK getting a big table but you cant talk to people at the far end anyway. It was OK I suppose and maybe they are keen to please. The Sandpiper is fake old rustic but more cosy - usually three beers on so some choice if a little fixed. I can't remember what beers the other two had.


----------



## les

OK I have let this run and there hasn't been a post for a while on this.
I must say I am a little disappointed with the lack of suggestions about our meetings and venues. However from what I have read it appears the majority would like to keep the same time scales/dates as this year and to swap the Millstone for the Cherry Tree. I will publish a new thread soon with the dates and venues for the coming year. Thank you to those who bothered to respond.

Les.


----------



## Marco34

Just got back into the throws of being back so sorry for my late response Les. It's not that I don't care. 

This year and last has worked very well and I don't see a major shake-up required. I like the Millstone and the Cherry tree. I like the Millstone as it does some good Italian (which is a rarity). If we move to the Cherry tree I'm equally as happy. Give it a go and if we get any complications we simply try another venue.

The downside to the Sandpiper is space inside plus we rarely have a run out from there. I suppose there's Southport and Formby close by, but again, we are going further a field for folks Manchester side.

With regards to dates, I'm easy, I can make any night so would happily fit in. I know Mark (S5) can't make it when we have Wednesdays and we seemed to have a lot of those this year so why not change that to a suitable day, ie Thursday.

Looking forward to the Lakes cruise, I've not done one of those yet. 

Well that's my point of view.


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Just got back into the throws of being back so sorry for my late response Les. It's not that I don't care.
> 
> This year and last has worked very well and I don't see a major shake-up required. I like the Millstone and the Cherry tree. I like the Millstone as it does some good Italian (which is a rarity). If we move to the Cherry tree I'm equally as happy. Give it a go and if we get any complications we simply try another venue.
> 
> The downside to the Sandpiper is space inside plus we rarely have a run out from there. I suppose there's Southport and Formby close by, but again, we are going further a field for folks Manchester side.
> 
> With regards to dates, I'm easy, I can make any night so would happily fit in. I know Mark (S5) can't make it when we have Wednesdays and we seemed to have a lot of those this year so why not change that to a suitable day, ie Thursday.
> 
> Looking forward to the Lakes cruise, I've not done one of those yet.
> 
> Well that's my point of view.


Only problem with Thursdays for me is that my new contract will have me working every Thursday evening till 10pm  I managed to work it from a Wednesday evening shift to Thursday evening. Of course if enough people wanted Thursday evenings then I guess you could all have a meeting without me.


----------



## TTsline02

Thursdays are no go for me as generally shoot back to coast.......

Like most I'm easy, happy to swap Millstone for Cherry Tree although like Marco will miss the Italian Food/Spag Bol, Nom Nom!

Must admit I do like Sandpiper (may have something to do with the Hunters Chicken!), car park works, admittedly seating not the best when more turn up - suggestion........as we're regular and know them why not ask them to reserve some seating in future? just a thought.......


----------



## les

TTsline02 said:


> Thursdays are no go for me as generally shoot back to coast.......
> 
> Like most I'm easy, happy to swap Millstone for Cherry Tree although like Marco will miss the Italian Food/Spag Bol, Nom Nom!
> 
> Must admit I do like Sandpiper (may have something to do with the Hunters Chicken!), car park works, admittedly seating not the best when more turn up - suggestion........as we're regular and know them why not ask them to reserve some seating in future? just a thought.......


Who knows them? :? Maybe we could suggest such next time we are there but not sure they would agree but we can always try.


----------



## TTsline02

If anyone wants to join me for food 6.30/6.45pm tomorrow @ Millstone I'll be there! Nom Nom!


----------



## Marco34

TTsline02 said:


> If anyone wants to join me for food 6.30/6.45pm tomorrow @ Millstone I'll be there! Nom Nom!


Si va bene  Like the flag, see you there about 6:45.


----------



## les

Unfortunately I will be working from 5pm till 10pm tomorrow due to my new shift rota so I can't make it sorry. I work every Thursday evening and Sunday afternoons now.


----------



## John-H

I intend to be there


----------



## burns

This little piggy will be there.


----------



## TTsline02

We should have a cruise and chase Les around the Asda car park :lol: anyone in ;-)


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> I intend to be there


And I thought you dislike Italian food!


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to be there
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought you dislike Italian food!
Click to expand...

I've had some bad experiences in Italian restaurants when I've ordered one of the few non meat dishes - "pasta in tomato sauce" and it's been just that - plain boiled pasta with what looked like a dollop of tomato ketchup in the middle! Abs' ridic' i'n'it peop's?

The MIllstone is different though, if I remember correctly it was pasta with mediterranean vegetables and asparagus (is my recollection correct?) in a sunblush tomato based sauce with parmesan shavings? Whatever it was it had lots of veg and lots of flavour as well as decent pasta, which wasn't a dried boiled to death slimy gloop but fresh andante pasta - an all round fantastic fresh preparation that I could have eaten twice and been stretchered out to the car with a smile on my face. I'm glad we're going there 

The beer was good too!


----------



## Marco34

Luciano's does seem to be a better Italian. Why have we dropped this venue completely?


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Luciano's does seem to be a better Italian. Why have we dropped this venue completely?


Because there was a request we changed to the Cherry Tree instead of Luciano's. So if you recall I PM'd everybody and those who replied on the forum chose the Cherry Tree over Luciano's. The consensus was we should switch venues to the Cheer Tree remember? Personally I am not bothered either way and I am happy to go with the majority vote. That's democracy for you. IMO it would be confusing to have 3 venues alternating between them esp with 2 so close to one another.


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano's does seem to be a better Italian. Why have we dropped this venue completely?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was a request we changed to the Cherry Tree instead of Luciano's. So if you recall I PM'd everybody and those who replied on the forum chose the Cherry Tree over Luciano's. The consensus was we should switch venues to the Cheer Tree remember? Personally I am not bothered either way and I am happy to go with the majority vote. That's democracy for you. IMO it would be confusing to have 3 venues alternating between them esp with 2 so close to one another.
Click to expand...

I meant my quote a bit tongue in cheel. I do remember the vote and I do remember saying I was easy. I agree that having a trio to swap around could be confusing if you are not up to date. We'll have to have some splinter meets there! :lol:

Sorry you can't be there tonight Les :roll: We'll come to Asda with our fog lights on and be generally bothersome!


----------



## shshivji

I'm there tonight 8)  

Shak


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano's does seem to be a better Italian. Why have we dropped this venue completely?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was a request we changed to the Cherry Tree instead of Luciano's. So if you recall I PM'd everybody and those who replied on the forum chose the Cherry Tree over Luciano's. The consensus was we should switch venues to the Cheer Tree remember? Personally I am not bothered either way and I am happy to go with the majority vote. That's democracy for you. IMO it would be confusing to have 3 venues alternating between them esp with 2 so close to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant my quote a bit tongue in cheel. I do remember the vote and I do remember saying I was easy. I agree that having a trio to swap around could be confusing if you are not up to date. We'll have to have some splinter meets there! :lol:
> 
> Sorry you can't be there tonight Les :roll: We'll come to Asda with our fog lights on and be generally bothersome!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :x [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## John-H

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano's does seem to be a better Italian. Why have we dropped this venue completely?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was a request we changed to the Cherry Tree instead of Luciano's. So if you recall I PM'd everybody and those who replied on the forum chose the Cherry Tree over Luciano's. The consensus was we should switch venues to the Cheer Tree remember? Personally I am not bothered either way and I am happy to go with the majority vote. That's democracy for you. IMO it would be confusing to have 3 venues alternating between them esp with 2 so close to one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant my quote a bit tongue in cheel. I do remember the vote and I do remember saying I was easy. I agree that having a trio to swap around could be confusing if you are not up to date. We'll have to have some splinter meets there! :lol:
> 
> Sorry you can't be there tonight Les :roll: We'll come to Asda with our fog lights on and be generally bothersome!
Click to expand...

I find two confusing but adding another one would only increase my confusion by 1/3 - I could probably cope with that


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to be there
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought you dislike Italian food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had some bad experiences in Italian restaurants when I've ordered one of the few non meat dishes - "pasta in tomato sauce" and it's been just that - plain boiled pasta with what looked like a dollop of tomato ketchup in the middle! Abs' ridic' i'n'it peop's?
> 
> The MIllstone is different though, if I remember correctly it was pasta with mediterranean vegetables and asparagus (is my recollection correct?) in a sunblush tomato based sauce with parmesan shavings? Whatever it was it had lots of veg and lots of flavour as well as decent pasta, which wasn't a dried boiled to death slimy gloop but fresh *andante pasta* - an all round fantastic fresh preparation that I could have eaten twice and been stretchered out to the car with a smile on my face. I'm glad we're going there
> 
> The beer was good too!
Click to expand...

I assume you mean *al dente*, which means _"cooked to the teeth"_, which in turn means that the pasta is cooked but still firm when you bite it


----------



## A3DFU

Nice meeting you all and I certainly enjoyed my pasta Bolognaise


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry i missed out but i only got back from Spain last night.
Steve


----------



## burns

'Twas nice to see the die hard troops there last night. It's coming to something though when our own north west rep finds an excuse to avoid us!


----------



## A3DFU

V6RUL said:


> Sorry i missed out but i only got back from Spain last night.
> Steve


Never mind Steve. A curry awaits!
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=247064


----------



## V6RUL

A3DFU said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i missed out but i only got back from Spain last night.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind Steve. A curry awaits!
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=247064
Click to expand...

erm..im back offshore on the 8th.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## les

burns said:


> 'Twas nice to see the die hard troops there last night. It's coming to something though when our own north west rep finds an excuse to avoid us!


Oi! ya biatch! [smiley=argue.gif] Work comes first im afraid [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

V6RUL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i missed out but i only got back from Spain last night.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind Steve. A curry awaits!
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=247064
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm..im back offshore on the 8th.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## burns

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Twas nice to see the die hard troops there last night. It's coming to something though when our own north west rep finds an excuse to avoid us!
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! ya biatch! [smiley=argue.gif] Work comes first im afraid [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Only playing, Sir Les! Love ya really! :-*


----------



## garyv6

I didnt make the meet but was stacked out at work as beginning of month & a very draining personal week as well

Only realised when speaking to Burns yesterday that there was a meet after the event, I don't think I had a notification saying meet was on although things in my head are a bit muddled atm so might be me ?

I am now very confused I thought meetings were at Cherry Tree ?

I think I have deleted the posts, Can someone please tell me whats happening ? or will there be a post for next years meets where & when or have I missed this ?

I also think read something about a cruise organised by Les soon, would like to try & make that.

Any help appreciated as brain is proper scrambled atm

G


----------



## burns

Take a deep breath Gary, and stop worrying! :lol:

Meets for next year will alternate between the Sandpiper and the Cherry Tree. There is a new thread which has been started by our leader. Have a quick look through the Events section and you'll see it - it's called something like 2012 NW Meets.

The Lakes cruise hasn't been organised yet, but Sir Les will be posting about it either towards the end of this year or early next.

8)


----------



## garyv6

thx m8 appreciated

heres to next year being better than this one from: Ihate2011.com

G


----------



## les

Just for Gary and anybody else having a bad time of it.
1/ Times and venues of ALL NW monthly meets can be found in my FIRST post on here but it is now more or less closed.
2/ However seeing we have now exhausted this years meets I have started another for 2011 look in here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750 
3/I PM EVERY NW member in my NW members lists BEFORE a meet inc you Gary.
4/ I will also put a new thread up of any cruise etc I may organise and PM all those on my NW members lists informing them of such. Inc you Gary. 
5/ I will be posting about my Lakes cruise within the next week or so with dates times meeting place and route etc inc you Gary.
6/ I have just sent you a test PM Gary to check you are receiving them OK. Please respond to it letting me know. 
7/ Last but not least. If any member is NOT on my NW members circulation list and wishes to be put on it then please PM me inc you Gary (but you already are :lol

Sorry Gary just joking with you mate


----------



## garyv6

Thanks for the personal service it is appreciated

G


----------



## les

Got your PM and replied mate. Hope to catch you at one of our meets soon and hopefully the Lakes cruise. 



garyv6 said:


> Thanks for the personal service it is appreciated
> 
> G


----------

